# BIG price drops for 55xx replays



## Stephenb

I have become aware of some VERY big price drops for replays 55xx coming by the end of this week.


They appear to be dropping arond 50% at the wholesale level including activation for 3 years. 320 hours units substantially under $700!!


I am also hearing there have been some layoffs at DNNA.


Do these two things indicate some tough times ahead for Replay and their competitors.


I'd be interested in what anyone else has heard around this info.


----------



## lizard_boy

Let me be the first to say:


REPLAY'S GOING OUT OF BUSINESS, YOUR UNITS WILL BE DOORSTOPS SOON!!!


DNNA IS SELLING THE REPLAY LINE TO TIVO!!!


SONICBLUE IS BUYING REPLAY BACK JUST TO RUN IT FURTHER INTO THE GROUND!!!


----------



## icecow

Stephenb,

Where are these price drops going to be?


lizard_boy,

Is it true what you said about Sonic Blue?


cow


----------



## j.freiman

lizard_boy,


Don't joke about such things... I have a pretty strong heart, but even that one makes me feel dizzy...


I too would like to know if you were serious or joking.


----------



## Jeff D

Like SonicBlue has any money to buy back the brand.... no.


----------



## lizard_boy

Yes, it's all true. Especially the lies.


----------



## icecow

Quote:

_Originally posted by lizard_boy_
*Yes, it's all true. Especially the lies.*
Ok, thanks. That's what I thought


cow


----------



## Scyber

I have heard that some of these rumors may be true and some of them may be false.


----------



## Amazingly Smooth

If you search this forum (and now the archive too), you will see hundreds of "the sky is falling" posts. Despite peoples best wishes, RTV is still around.


Cheers


----------



## jones07

Quote:

_Originally posted by Stephenb_
*I am also hearing there have been some layoffs at DNNA.


.*
Perfect time of year for a layoff. Don't you just love it ? 


Nothing personal It's just business.


----------



## Bobcrane

"No senator, I do not recall having any knowledge of affor mentioned rumors regarding to the success, or failure of spandex."


-We were talking about Replay dying!


"No senator, I have no recollection of such a conversation. I can neither confirm or deny that you and I know anything." 


Sorry, channeling Ollie North


----------



## breaux124

Buy.com has the 5504 for $149, but then it mentions Service activation is needed. I thought they did away with the activation for 3 years?


----------



## asinshesq

Quote:

_Originally posted by lizard_boy_
*Yes, it's all true. Especially the lies.*
Shades of Godel's incompleteness theorem. "This statement is false" (or, more Godelian, "this statement cannot be proved").


----------



## jobedo

i am not suprised a tivo 100$,a replay 500$ and i dont know if i want one at all which will i chose

jo


----------



## icecow

Quote:

_Originally posted by asinshesq_
*Shades of Godel's incompleteness theorem. "This statement is false" (or, more Godelian, "this statement cannot be proved").*
That Godel dude is a trip. He came over from Germany(i think) to become an american citizen a few years after WWII ended. He studies the constitution to pass the cheezy easy constitution test thingy and starts blabbing about finding inconsistancies in the constitution that could potentially lead the USA into becoming a dictatorship. So him(Godel), Einstein(sp), and one or two other dudes get in the car and take Godel down to be interviewed with a Judge as part of the getting citizenship deal thingy. Eienstien keeps telling him a bunch of stories to shut him up from talking about the USA--->Dictatorship thing. All seems to go well(as far as shutting him up). They go to see the judge. In the interview the judge says something to the effect of ~"I see you are comming from Germany, a place ruled by a brutial dictatorship. You won't have to deal with that here". Godel interjects something like I beg to differ, I know it can happen.... Several guys restrain him and the judge ignores the whole thing.


Those were crazy times.


cow


----------



## MrFussy

So is this just DNNA backing off the dumbass move of bundling the service into the initial purchase price, and giving the customers the choice again?


Tim W.


----------



## lizard_boy

Quote:

_Originally posted by asinshesq_
*Shades of Godel's incompleteness theorem. "This statement is false" (or, more Godelian, "this statement cannot be proved").*
 http://www.peteykins.com/images/Fark...radoxNancy.jpg


----------



## dyker

I was at Circuit City today. They had a big sign next to the Replays saying the price was dropping effective tomorrow maybe (can't remember exactly). The $149 price on a 5504 was specifically mentioned.


Tivos were flying out the door. Literally They have a sale on DirecTivo series 2 40 hour units for $99. Requires $4.99/month DirecTV fee for service.


And I just bought a 5080 for $250 and activated (last night) it for $250. Shoot.


Does anyone know: Can lifetime service be returned to DNNA if I decide to return the unit to BestBuy to get one of these cheaper 5508 units (I don't care about CA or ISS)?


----------



## Mikeyboy

Quote:

_Originally posted by dyker_
*I was at Circuit City today. They had a big sign next to the Replays saying the price was dropping effective tomorrow maybe (can't remember exactly). The $149 price on a 5504 was specifically mentioned.


Tivos were flying out the door. Literally They have a sale on DirecTivo series 2 40 hour units for $99. Requires $4.99/month DirecTV fee for service.


And I just bought a 5080 for $250 and activated (last night) it for $250. Shoot.


Does anyone know: Can lifetime service be returned to DNNA if I decide to return the unit to BestBuy to get one of these cheaper 5508 units (I don't care about CA or ISS)?*
I believe ReplayLyndon posted you can refund lifetime within 30 days of purchase.


Really what will you gain. Say you bought the 5540 $149 with lifetime activation $299 = $448 You paid $52 more for a lifetime 5080 commercial skip, extra 40 hours space and show sharing.


----------



## RamblinWreck

Dyker:


Replaytv USED to have a 30 day return policy on replays, and this included a refund on the lifetime activation. However, their web site no longer mentions the possibility of a refund on the lifetime activation (I looked at the Service Activation FAQ). I guess its time to call customer service and find out what's going on.


The 5080 you purchased is still $100 cheaper than a new 5508 (299 + 299 activation). (Although I grant you that the cheapest approach is to buy a 40 hour unit and upgrade the hard drive.)


Hope this has helped (although I suspect it has not).


----------



## icecow

Quote:

_Originally posted by jones07_
*Perfect time of year for a layoff. Don't you just love it ? 


Nothing personal It's just business. *
>They get to spend the holidays with their family..maybe even mom.

>They get to enjoy christmas with long periods of silence from their kids.

>They get to make deep, profound new years resolutions.

>They get a fresh start in life with new years day

>They get to really party on new years eve.


----------



## dyker

Thanks guys. Hate to say it but the $100 DirecTivo is tempting me. Even though I dislike the Tivo interface ( the 5080 I bought last week for $250+$250 was to replace a DirecTivo) I'd end up $1000 ahead by selling both 5080s and getting the DirecTivos. I had no idea the DTivos were selling so cheap. But, I'd have less hours on each unit and no networking.... But I'd have $1000 to spend on something else!!


Things to think about.


----------



## RamblinWreck

Quote:

_Originally posted by dyker_
*Thanks guys. Hate to say it but the $100 DirecTivo is tempting me. Even though I dislike the Tivo interface ( the 5080 I bought last week for $250+$250 was to replace a DirecTivo) I'd end up $1000 ahead by selling both 5080s and getting the DirecTivos. I had no idea the DTivos were selling so cheap. But, I'd have less hours on each unit and no networking.... But I'd have $1000 to spend on something else!!


Things to think about.*
I picked up my DirectTivo for $30 AR. Also, there is only ONE monthly Directtivo charge of $4.99 a month regardless of how many DirectTivos you have. Finally, you may want to check out a forum that goes something by the name of www dealdatabase com. (I left out the periods because apparently there is some animosity between the AVS moderators and the dealdatabase moderators). In particular, check out the series2 hack section and some stickies by Sleeper.


Upgrading a directivo disk is easy although not as easy as upgrading a Replaytv disk. And people are working on getting show sharing (ftp'ing of files between units actually) up and running on the directtivos. They already have downloading of shows perfected.


Having said all that, there is no way that I am getting rid of my replays in favor of a TIVO. That's blasphemy !!


Hope this has helped.


----------



## tluxon

Quote:

_Originally posted by MrFussy_
*So is this just DNNA backing off the dumbass move of bundling the service into the initial purchase price, and giving the customers the choice again?


Tim W.*
It may have been dumb for the majority, but not everybody would agree. I have a friend that just chose a Replay over a TiVo because of the much lower monthly cost. He said he got it for about $370 including the 3-year activation. My brother is starting to look seriously at getting a PVR, but is exceedingly reluctant to buy anything that has an _additional_ monthly cost for guide service. Different strokes for different folks, I guess.


Without any details, Replay_Roger informed some of us that somewhere around 11/19 "a bunch of us were informed that we are no longer ReplayTV employees".


I think these symptoms indicate that DNNA is prepared for a shift in the future of the home entertainment market that justifies a fairly significant change in their allocation of resources. I'm guessing they figure that now that the majority of the most critical "bugs" have been ironed out of the 5K series, it is time to ramp up production and let the product run its course with minimal added technical development. They may very well want to begin fresh and build a new product from the ground up that better fits their perception of the future in this market.


Tim


----------



## egcarter

Here is the new retail pricing structure for the Replay TV models:


RTV5504 $149.99

RTV5508 $299.99

RTV5516 $449.99

RTV5532 $799.99


Service Subscription is no longer included in the price, but is available as a lifetime deal for $299.99 or $12.95 a month.


Eric


----------



## tluxon

Quote:

_Originally posted by egcarter_
*Here is the new retail pricing structure for the Replay TV models:


RTV5504 $149.99

RTV5508 $299.99

RTV5516 $449.99

RTV5532 $799.99


Service Subscription is no longer included in the price, but is available as a lifetime deal for $299.99 or $12.95 a month.


Eric*
So the increase in activation pricing that was announced somewhere around last May finally took place. Looks a little more like TiVo pricing now, but at least lifetime is still available.


----------



## dyker

What I'd really like is a DirecTReplay.


----------



## Roto

Quote:

_Originally posted by dyker_
*What I'd really like is a DirecTReplay.*
Except they should call it a DirecteReplay, or maybe a DirectoReplay for movie buffs. Damn Tivo for starting with a T. They snagged all the good marketing people


----------



## Scyber

Quote:

_Originally posted by egcarter_
*Here is the new retail pricing structure for the Replay TV models:


RTV5504 $149.99

RTV5508 $299.99

RTV5516 $449.99

RTV5532 $799.99


Service Subscription is no longer included in the price, but is available as a lifetime deal for $299.99 or $12.95 a month.*
With those prices they will compare very favorably with TiVo's on the shelf. The 40 hour TiVo is $199 after rebate, assuming these are before rebate it will be $100 cheaper up front.


----------



## g501

I guess the thread implies the prices will hit the streets tomorrow.


If anybody can identify a place where such prices can be found on the internet, I'd love to hear about it. As of just now the prices at Amazon, buy.com and circuit city are still a lot higher.


----------



## Mikeyboy

Buy dot com has the new price posted http://www.buy.com/retail/product.as...9&loc=111&sp=1


----------



## just_mike

yeah. but. i called buy.com. "in stock soon".


----------



## RFontenot

DNNA needed to do something with pricing. I was in a brand new Circuit City and in the PVR section they had a 40-hour 5504 for $449, a 40-hour 5040 for $299. Beneath both was a 40-hour TiVo for $199 and an 80-hour version for $299.


On all the price tags, in very small print, was mention of service activation, monthly fees, rebates, etc.


The point, though, is that even after owning two network RTV 5040's, I still would find it very hard to explain to the average person the pricing differences, and why an RTV is a better buy.


I think RTV as we know it today is not long for this world. In order to survive, RTV needs to evolve. In Japan, PVRs with DVD recorders are flying off the shelves.

http://www.cnn.com/2003/TECH/ptech/1...eut/index.html 


Pioneer is selling a couple of models in the U.S. with TiVo basic, which provides a limited EPG with NO monthly fee.

http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/pn...912926,00.html 


In order to survive, I think DNNA will need to add the following to the RTV product line:


1. RTV 5K with built-in DVD recorder for under $500.

2. RTV Basic EPG with NO monthly fee.

3. RTV supported software that turns your Windows 9x/2K/XP PC into an RTV media server. This software would need to serve sound/picture/video files (MPEG-1/MPEG-2/WMF/MP3/JPG/GIF/TIF/etc) stored on a PC to a wired or wireless networked 5K RTV.

4. An inexpensive RTV thin client which can connect to both the RTV media server client on a Windows PC, or another networked 5K RTV.


If DNNA does not have this product line in place by next Christmas, then I would plan on having something under the tree next year to replace our RTVs, because RTV won't survive much past 2004 otherwise.


RF


----------



## gweempose

So am I to understand that the integrated 3-year activation is already a thing of the past? This is really screwy! Even I'm starting to get pissed off at DNNA, and I'm their biggest fan!


----------



## tomsonia

Have you ever called tech support for ReplayTV? It was less than stellar. They needed to get rid of two things 1) the Fat and 2) the grossly overpriced manditory hardware and subscription bundle. They were pricing themselves out of the market.

If you don't understand DVR's you will never pay $500+ for a VCR. Once you get in the game you will never go back. ReplayTV offers a lifestyle change.


ReplayTV is best option for a television since color and the remote control.


----------



## MrFussy

Quote:

_Originally posted by dyker_
*I was at Circuit City today. They had a big sign next to the Replays saying the price was dropping effective tomorrow maybe (can't remember exactly). The $149 price on a 5504 was specifically mentioned.


Tivos were flying out the door. Literally They have a sale on DirecTivo series 2 40 hour units for $99. Requires $4.99/month DirecTV fee for service.


And I just bought a 5080 for $250 and activated (last night) it for $250. Shoot.


Does anyone know: Can lifetime service be returned to DNNA if I decide to return the unit to BestBuy to get one of these cheaper 5508 units (I don't care about CA or ISS)?*
Dyker,


I'm not a Tivo expert, but from what I've been led to believe the $4.99 service is Basic Tivo, with regular or full Tivo still at $9.99/month. I'm not sure what the difference is but I've seen this related to some of the DVD Tivo combos, too. Can anyone elaborate?


Still not going to sway me away from MyRtv!


----------



## Pete Rod

So now today there is a dealer on Ebay doing "Buy It Now " on 55XX for 249.99. Has alot of units listed and not a word about activation. Looks like he is selling high before buys get wise.


----------



## joesc1

If true, this was definitely needed. I was in CC yesterday buying something else, and saw two different people walking out of the store with Tivos and this store had a pretty picked over pile of Tivos. Mostly what was left were boxes that had some exterior damage.


The replay pile was untouched, even though CC had a big sign saying you could finance your Replay purchase over 6 months interest free.


-- edited to correct bad grammar.


----------



## antnjen

The new price is at Circuitcity.com: http://www.circuitcity.com/detail.js...4&catoid=-8881 


According to that link, service is included. The Buy.com link (see above in thread) says that service is not included.


Another discrepancy: Buy.com says the list price is $199. CC says the list price is $549. That leads me to believe that CC is offering it with the service included for just $149.


----------



## antnjen

I just called Circuitcity.com.


They confirmed that the $149 includes 3 years of activation/service.


----------



## tedler

WOWWEEE!!

For $149 you get 3 FREE years of service on the 5540?


Count me in for my 2nd replay! I may buy 2 more!

I have been waiting for a super deal like this to buy another unit!


AWESOME!


----------



## jones07

Good thing I sold two of my four when the price was going for $500 on ebay. For once in my life I was in front of the price drop. 


For $149 and 3 years of service on the 5540 that's worth giving up CA and internet show sharing.


----------



## tedler

But what about THIS link from amazon.com for office depot?
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...onics&n=507846 


It clearly states 3 years included.


----------



## antnjen

O,


I looked before I leaped. I read the product description on CC's web site. I called CC for confirmation. I purchased two based on the information I received from two separate CC sources. It's their problem now. I have a print out from their web site, and I noted the CC customer service rep's name that I spoke to.


I've got my ammo. I'll fight the fight.


----------



## Flashram

Just ordered one for instore pickup! Great deal for the kids room.


----------



## jastori

I also called to inquire as to whether the "Free ReplayTV Service" (as described on the website) was correct. The response......


".....Well...uh..... I don't really know what 'free' means......"


After trying to explain for quite a while that "Free ReplayTV Service" implied that the ReplayTV service would in fact be 'free'....


"..... nothing in this world is really 'free' ....."


The only thing that he could confirm is that the product would sell for $150. He told me that the only way to get more information would be to call my local circuit city store.


I suggested that there was likely a mistake on the website, but he had no interest in that concept.


----------



## dyker

I think when I saw the sign yesterday it said that service was separated.


I wonder if service is tied to the unit when you buy it? Maybe the "existing" stock on the shelf would have service built in while new stock wouldn't?


Circuit City has a liberal return policy...


----------



## dyker

Actually would have been good to have bought yesterday and pricematched today. Should'v would'v could'v.


----------



## tedler

It certainly can't hurt to visit CC today and buy the unit.

When you attempt to activate it at home, if it does not promise the

3 free years, return it, no harm done.


----------



## DaJoos

I'm with antnjen - I just ordered mine from CircuitCity.com, where it clearly states on the 'Service Charges' line 'Free ReplayTV Service'. If it's not included when I set it up I can either return it for a full refund, or get in on antjen's lawsuit!


----------



## jastori

... still says that :


"All 5500 models include a 3-year subscription to the ReplayTV service and can be extended for only $.99 per month."


for what that is worth.....


----------



## dyker

Yes, but this activation screen has changed:
http://www.digitalnetworksna.com/ser...ion.asp?cat=23 


When I activated 2 days ago it specfically omitted 5500 series from activation. Now it says different: _If you are a ReplayTV 1000, 2000, 3000 or 4000 user, Service Activation does not apply to you. Your ReplayTV is already service activated when you purchased your unit.
_ . So the site did change on that page.


----------



## jones07

My head hurts 


Did Sonic Blue buy ReplayTV again ?


----------



## lizard_boy

Soooo tempted to buy a couple of 5504's.


----------



## Darq

This is spelling DISASTER for ReplayTV...


Right now, people are calling the customer service representatives asking about whether the cheap $150 units include 3 years of service. These guys are replying:


"All 5500 units have 3 years activation included in the price"


It is SO obvious to me that due to the price drop and the UN-bundling of the subscription that people/employees are getting confused. Heck, even some of the ReplayTV web pages still show that all 5500 units come with 3 years service.


But, DNNA should MAKE SURE THAT the customer service representatives are giving out the CORRECT information!


ReplayRichard? ReplayLyndon? Call those customer service desks SOON and straighten them out! And have someone fix the website!


----------



## zabolots

While I admit that I was tempted to jump on the price mistakes (which we all know are clearly mistakes) to try to get a 5504 for $125 with free activation I decided not to do it. First of all, activation is out of the retailers hands. If you call them to complain about their "included activation" claims there's really nothing they can do about it since they don't activate the units. The most they can do is give you your money back.


Secondly, with regards to the "no harm done in simply returning the unit if I don't get free activation" crowd, doesn't it indeed do harm to DNNA, the very company we want to succeed? If a unit is returned I don't believe that the retailer can simply package it back up and sell it as new. Don't they have to return it to DNNA, which will then have a glut of returned units due to the retailers inaccurate activation claims (which, arguably is DNNA's fault for switching back & forth with their activation policies)?


----------



## tedler

I just bought one for pickup from CC.com...and printed out the page which states "Free ReplayTV service".


The is by far the best deal of the year!


----------



## jones07

IF it's really the deal


----------



## BeefStu

Folks are going nuts over on FatWallet . I don't have the heart (or the Nomex underwear) to burst their bubbles.


----------



## BeefStu

Quote:

_Originally posted by tedler_
*I just bought one for pickup from CC.com...and printed out the page which states "Free ReplayTV service".


The is by far the best deal of the year!*
Just remember that it's CC, not ReplayTV, who screwed up the item description, while it's ReplayTV, not CC, who actually provides the service. I doubt that having a printout is going to 1) get CC to give you a check for $299 to pay for the service; 2) get DNNA to give you free service out of the kindness of their hearts 


Odds are very high that you're just wasting two round-trip drives to CC.


----------



## lizard_boy

That's what they said about the $22 200GB drives from Dell.


----------



## tedler

Quote:

_Originally posted by BeefStu_
*Just remember that it's CC, not ReplayTV, who screwed up the item description, while it's ReplayTV, not CC, who actually provides the service. I doubt that having a printout is going to 1) get CC to give you a check for $299 to pay for the service; 2) get DNNA to give you free service out of the kindness of their hearts 


Odds are very high that you're just wasting two round-trip drives to CC.*
I'll take these odds anyday. If it doesn't work, it doesn't work.

But there are gonna be a TON of angry new Replay buyers (a la fatwallet).


----------



## BeefStu

Quote:

_Originally posted by lizard_boy_
*That's what they said about the $22 200GB drives from Dell.*
What are you trying to say? That two weeks from now CC is going to pony up $299 to all purchasers so that everyone can get their advertised "free service"? Or that DNNA is going to eat an extra $299 per unit (in addition to probably losing money on the $150 hardware) due to a retailer's mistake?


----------



## Darq

The big problem is that REPLAYTV customer service is telling people that the service IS included. No wonder FatWallet people are going crazy...


----------



## BeefStu

Quote:

_Originally posted by Darq_
*The big problem is that REPLAYTV customer service is telling people that the service IS included. No wonder FatWallet people are going crazy...*
I'll bet it's the call center in India giving out the wrong info. Has anyone spoken with a customer serivce rep in the US? Where's Lyndon?


----------



## lizard_boy

This is such a classic Replay f-up, it's almost like SonicBlue is back in charge.


----------



## MDesigner

So what's the official word on this $149 deal?? Does it include service or not? We just got a refurb. 5504 from ReplayTVOutlet for $350 (incl. service), and we're feeling ripped off.... but if the $149 deal has no service, then forget it


----------



## jones07

Quote:

_Originally posted by lizard_boy_
*This is such a classic Replay f-up, it's almost like SonicBlue is back in charge.*
Which is why I jokingly posted if Sonic Blue owns ReplayTV again. This is so much like their old screw up's...... jeez


----------



## Darq

I just read that someone called ReplayTV was told that the customer service managers are finally sending the emails around to their employees telling them that the service is NOT included.


----------



## chain777

This was too good a deal to pass up. I ordered one through Amazon and saved the page the states "3 years activation included".


Worse case scenario, return it if they give me a hassle.


I really don't expect this to go through, but every once in a while I get lucky with these 'deals'.


----------



## jones07

Quote:

_Originally posted by MDesigner_
*So what's the official word on this $149 deal?? Does it include service or not? We just got a refurb. 5504 from ReplayTVOutlet for $350 (incl. service), and we're feeling ripped off.... but if the $149 deal has no service, then forget it *
I was wondering how long it would take before someone made a "we're feeling ripped off" post. You bought what the price was when you bought it.

I bought an Refurbish 5040 with L/T for $320 4 or 5 months ago. Should I feel ripped off also ? Now if you are just joking........Never mind


----------



## rad

I checked the CC web site, they say that service is $12.95/month or $299 for lifetime of unit. I also just came back from a CC store and the sign said that service was additional and the sticker on the top of the box saying 3 years service include had been pulled off.


----------



## mishagray

Quote:

_Originally posted by MrFussy_
*Dyker,


I'm not a Tivo expert, but from what I've been led to believe the $4.99 service is Basic Tivo, with regular or full Tivo still at $9.99/month. I'm not sure what the difference is but I've seen this related to some of the DVD Tivo combos, too. Can anyone elaborate?


Still not going to sway me away from MyRtv!*
ACtually this is incorrect. The DirecTV/Tivo combo pricing is different from the standalone Tivo pricing.


There are actually 3 different "pricing schemes" for Tivos now:


1) DirecTV: $4.99 a month per HOUSEHOLD. Free if you subscribe to the Premiere channel lineup. No additional charges for multile DirecTV/Tivo boxes, however additional boxes still require the standard $4.99 mirror fee that DirecTV charges for ALL additional receivers. No lifetime available anymore. Only works with DirecTV. YOu must subscribe to DirecTV locals in order to record local channels. Will not record cable, OTA, Dish. Has 2 tuners (can record 2 shows on different channels at the same time). Records 5.1 DD (If sent on the channel). Has optical audio output. Guide data is about 10 days (sent via the satellite from DirecTV).


2) Tivo branded boxes: YOu MUST Purchase a Tivo Plus membership. No Tivo basic offered. $12.95 a month or $299 lifetime. A seperate membership is required for EACH BOX. HMO Features (Remote scheduling, MP3, Photo, and File sharing) are available for $99 on the first Tivo in the house, $50 each additional Tivo. YOu must have Tivo Plus in order to purchase HMO. ALthough the Remote Scheduleing feature will be available free to Tivo Plus subscribers who are also AOL subscribers. No optical audio output. Single tuner. 14 days of guide data.


3) The DVD Tivos (Toshiba, Pioneer) also include a FREE (no monthly fee ever) Tivo Basic service. Tivo Basic drops many features: (Season Pass and wishlist, suggestions). You only get 3 days of guide data. These are all upgradeable to Tivo plus, with the same pricing as #2. Have progressive scan output. Optical audio output (Tivo recordings are always output as PCM). Single tuner.


The DirecTV product is really the best. It also has the best video quality, the most hours per GB (of best quality video), and 2 tuners! It can also be found for 

Not that I am trying to sway anyone. I have 2 RTVs myself, along with my 4 tivos. However I think the RTVs are about to become X-mas gifts.


----------



## BeefStu

Quote:

_Originally posted by lizard_boy_
*This is such a classic Replay f-up, it's almost like SonicBlue is back in charge.*
LOL


----------



## Crrink

Quote:

_Originally posted by rad_
*I checked the CC web site, they say that service is $12.95/month or $299 for lifetime of unit. I also just came back from a CC store and the sign said that service was additional and the sticker on the top of the box saying 3 years service include had been pulled off.*
?? not on the Circuit City web page I am getting.

Still says free service included.


I own two TiVo's, but have always wanted to try a Replay, and at this price, I couldn't pass it up.

Hope it works out, if not I'll just return the unit to CC. No big deal.


----------



## Roto

Someone at Fatwallet posted that they picked one up at Circuit City and it had a sticker saying it included 3 years of service, though the signs in the store said that would be $299


I ordered 2 from Circuit City and will probably go pick them up tonight. I ordered one from Amazon, but it got cancelled. The email said my credit card didn't go through. Either I made a typo or they are just cancelling the orders.


----------



## Flashram

People that have picked theirs up this morning/afternoon say it has a big green sticker on the box that says 3 yr service included.


Going pick mine up now.


----------



## chain777

Amazon changed the price to $454.99.


Who knows what'll happen next.


----------



## rad

Quote:

_Originally posted by Crrink_
*?? not on the Circuit City web page I am getting.

Still says free service included.


I own two TiVo's, but have always wanted to try a Replay, and at this price, I couldn't pass it up.

Hope it works out, if not I'll just return the unit to CC. No big deal.*
This is the link I'm looking at: http://www.circuitcity.com/detail.js...rk_3&oid=80075 and nowhere do I see free service mentioned. Down in the product specs section there's a line called SERVICE CHARGES and it says $19.95 per month or $299.99 lifetime of unit. Maybe you need to clear your browsers cache and you're showing an old page?


----------



## bakerzdosen

I took the chance too... I bought the last 5040 at the RadioShack here just in case. And yes, RadioShack's web page still says the same old thing about 3 year subscription included.


So, worse case scenario, I take it back I guess. I'm not going to open it for a few days to see how this pans out. (So it is resellable - wouldn't want to "injure" DNNA if possible.  )


I'd been eyeing the thing for a while, so this sort of sealed the deal.


Oh, and a question I haven't seen answered here... What happens if you bought one of these for Christmas and didn't activate it until after Christmas? How can they tell when it was purchased?


----------



## dewolfxy

Hi, I'm newly registered to the forum (although I've lurked for a while) and I have a question - how does ReplayTV monitor who should get the 3 free years or not? I mean, the webpage to activate wants a serial number. Since this change in policy (from including the service fee to not including it) is recent, isn't it possible that people who got "old stock" that was around from before the change will "slip through" and get the free activation? How would they prevent that? Just curious for people's thoughts ...


Also, is the serial number on the outside of the box or only on the inside on the unit itself?


Thanks for obliging a newbie.


----------



## Crrink

Quote:

_Originally posted by rad_
*This is the link I'm looking at: http://www.circuitcity.com/detail.js...rk_3&oid=80075 and nowhere do I see free service mentioned. Down in the product specs section there's a line called SERVICE CHARGES and it says $19.95 per month or $299.99 lifetime of unit. Maybe you need to clear your browsers cache and you're showing an old page?*
Hmm, I show what you show, but that link is for the 80 hour model. The 40 hour is still showing free service.

Try this link


----------



## jastori

A couple of days ago, Circuit City was selling 5504's with 3yr activation included. Some of those same units are now sitting on their shelves and now selling for $150. Logistically speaking, how could ReplayTV have removed the included service activation from only the units that were not sold prior to a certain date. Is their communication with retailers good enough to know exactly which serial numbers were sold for what price?


I do not understand exactly how Replay activates units, so this may be a naive question.


----------



## dewolfxy

That is exactly my question, thanks.


----------



## BeefStu

[edit: *DOH!* Just realized that everyone had the same question simultaneously...oh well, I'll leave this here anyway.]


I'm now trying to figure out why some of these (the folks who acted quickly) _wouldn't_ go through and I can't think of any good reason. In terms of activation, how is DNNA going to know whether my unit was purchased yesterday at $400 or today at $150?


How did the activation work on these 5500's anyway? Was there a coupon included in the box that you plug into the "coupon code" box on the activation page? Or is it somehow driven by serial#? I don't see how it could be, but then again I'm not too smart 


Was this one time screw-up a calculated move by DNNA? By "calculated" I mean was it decided that the losses caused by a brief pricing overlap on product already in the distribution chain would be the least expensive way to switch from the old pricing & activation model to the new one?


----------



## rad

Quote:

_Originally posted by Crrink_
*Hmm, I show what you show, but that link is for the 80 hour model. The 40 hour is still showing free service.

Try this link *
Ah, I see what you see. All I can say is the 5504's in the CC store had the green lable that said service included torn off (you could still see some of it) and the price card said that additional service fee was required. I guess I'll see what happens this afternoon when I get home and try to activate it.


----------



## Roto

Quote:

_Originally posted by BeefStu_
*[edit: DOH!

Was this one time screw-up a calculated move by DNNA? By "calculated" I mean was it decided that the losses caused by a brief pricing overlap on product already in the distribution chain would be the least expensive way to switch from the old pricing & activation model to the new one?*
I was thinking it was calculated until Amazon pulled the deal so quickly, now I'm not so sure. But it still seems possible to me that this wasn't a screw up and they just decided to take the loss on the old stock. They do get the benefit of a lot of new customers, I don't think it would be a good move for them to fight this .


----------



## Pete Rod

I just came back from C.C. with two 5504's. Paid $149.00 each and both have 3 year service. Here's the deal. When C.C. runs out of old in store stock the service have will have to be paided for. There is a sticker on the box that states what service comes with the unit. So get then while there hot.


----------



## Roto

There's a serial number on the unit isn't there. Can anyone who picked one up try activating it before they get a chance to plug it in? I gotta wait til I get off work to pick mine up.


----------



## Pete Rod

Old in store stock still comes with 3 year service. If it is in the store now it has that service only. They are not looking up store stock and changing the service. They wiil sell out the old before the new is put up for sale. My son works at C.C.. This is the best deal around folks. Get on the wagon.


PS. I took the last two in the Poughkeepsie, Ny store.


----------



## tluxon

Quote:

_Originally posted by BeefStu_
*...Where's Lyndon?*
I hope not, but he may have been one of the victims in the big layoff that happened around Nov 19.


Activation has always been by serial number, so I don't see how they can know which units were bought at which prices unless they know the serial number of every box and can tie it to a point of sale.


The last thing I need is another Replay, but it seems worth a run down to CC at lunch in case this is a real crossover deal and I can benefit someone else here.


Tim


----------



## jones07

I know how you feel. I had four when I really only needed two for my home use. Lucky for me the ebay price craziness came about. Great deal but I'm done with DVR's until I can buy or rent a HDTV DVR.


----------



## tluxon

Quote:

_Originally posted by rad_
*Ah, I see what you see. All I can say is the 5504's in the CC store had the green lable that said service included torn off (you could still see some of it) and the price card said that additional service fee was required. I guess I'll see what happens this afternoon when I get home and try to activate it.*
Service activation has always been on the basis of the serial number, not on whether the box it came in had a sticker on it or not. Knowing how CC guys run things I'm guessing this is just a gut reaction to all the hubbub over the pricing changes. Doubtful that they can tell which serial numbers are in the boxes and know the cutoff point. I don't even know how DNNA could tell the cutoff point!


----------



## chain777

Somebody over at FW confirmed that his 5504 came with 3 years of service...so maybe X-Mas will come early this year.


(confirmed through activating the unit over the phone with CS)


----------



## Crrink

One guy over at FatWallet has activated his and got the 3 year service.

I'm hopeful 


edit: hehe, beat to the punch!


----------



## dcolemanca

I just scored a 5040 from radio Shack for $150, online it says includes 3 year service but on the box it has the sticker saying it needs activation for $250 for lifetime.


Anyway anyone had success getting Radio Shack to honor the online terms? I am guessing they cannot becasue as far as I understood there was never an option for 3 year subscription model for the 5040 but maybe they will succumb to consumer pressure and provide the lifetime.


----------



## bakerzdosen

I just noticed that RadioShack changed their site for the 5040 (not 5080). It no longer says 3 years activation for free. I have the page printed out (which will only help if I have to return it), but the proof will be in the pudding I suppose. I will try mine tonight (forget not "damaging" DNNA as I mentioned in my last post) and see what happens.


However, if someone else has had success, I'd like to know.


----------



## tluxon

On the interop trade-in program, we were required to provide receipt(s) showing that we bought the 5XXX(s) by a certain cutoff date. When the word gets around DNNA about this snafu, I'm guessing they'll take a similar path, and the only ones who will really get the 3 years are the ones who get/got activated before they passed the word around to the activation people.


Tim


----------



## scottamus

The big question on my mind is how long will this price last. Since they are cleaned out, if I come back in a week when they might have some will the same price be there? Anyone know if CC does rainchecks?


----------



## tarfin

Just ordered on online from CC for in-store pickup. Like others have mentioned it would HAVE to be the 3-year activation units until a new shipment arrives. The logistics of getting all of the serial numbers collected, let along input into a database to remove activation would be monumental. Christmas came a bit early for me this year.


----------



## tarfin

Dumb question of the day. Any issues using these with DV Archive?


----------



## Roto

Quote:

_Originally posted by scottamus_
*The big question on my mind is how long will this price last. Since they are cleaned out, if I come back in a week when they might have some will the same price be there? Anyone know if CC does rainchecks?*
If you order for in-store pickup you have 14 days before you have to pick it up.


----------



## joesc1

Quote:

_Originally posted by tarfin_
*Dumb question of the day. Any issues using these with DV Archive?*
No issues.


----------



## BeefStu

Quote:

_Originally posted by tarfin_
*The logistics of getting all of the serial numbers collected, let along input into a database to remove activation would be monumental.*
If I were ReplayTV and faced the prospect of eating a $299 charge because my retailers screwed up, you'd better believe I would pay some folks in Bombay to do a little data entry and purchase date validation


----------



## scottamus

forget CC. This will probably cause you all to jump straight to Goodguys and clear their inventory in a matter of minutes:


point 1: At the replay official site they clearly state that

"All 5500 models include a 3-year subscription to the ReplayTV service and can be extended for only $.99 per month"
link 

So there is no question.


point 2: goodguys.com is still in stock and if you buy more than 1 you get 10% off the whole order!

That's $135 per replay! You will not have problems selling these.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------


Thank you for shopping at GoodGuys.com! We hope to see you again soon.

A copy of this receipt has been sent to your email address.


Order Number: xxxxxxxxx


Item Description Unit Price Total Price


2 Replay TV - RTV5504

40 Hour Digital Video Recorder

Usually leaves our warehouse in 2-3 BUSINESS DAYS $ 149.99 $ 299.98


SubTotal: $ 299.98

UPS GROUND - Shipping Total: FREE!

You've received a COUPON DISCOUNT of: $ 29.99

Order Total: $ 269.99


----------



## dyker

*I can't believe they didn't bump the model number for this change*.


Circuit City by me has a ton in stock.


----------



## steverap

Called the Good Guys and Circuit City in San Mateo, and both of them stated that activation is NOT included in the $149 price. The guy at Good Guys said they got a notice about the activation change on Sunday, and then changed the prices on Monday.


----------



## Flashram

Just got home from CC with mine. It is already activated. Sweet.


----------



## scottamus

Quote:

_Originally posted by steverap_
*Called the Good Guys and Circuit City in San Mateo, and both of them stated that activation is NOT included in the $149 price. The guy at Good Guys said they got a notice about the activation change on Sunday, and then changed the prices on Monday.*
I guess I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## mikestanley

Quote:

_Originally posted by Flashram_
*Just got home from CC with mine. It is already activated. Sweet. *
Sorry for a dumb question, but I've got one on hold for me at CC (the last one) and I wanted to ask before I take off work to go get it.


These units can get their guide data over my broadband connection (I have 2 free ports on the switch in that part of the house) - right? Cuz I have no phone line.


----------



## dyker

Mike, I don't have a phone line either. That is one reason why I use Replay over Tivo.


----------



## RamblinWreck

Quote:

_Originally posted by mikestanley_
*Sorry for a dumb question, but I've got one on hold for me at CC (the last one) and I wanted to ask before I take off work to go get it.


These units can get their guide data over my broadband connection (I have 2 free ports on the switch in that part of the house) - right? Cuz I have no phone line.*
You are "good to go" with Broadband. There should be no problems with using broadband for the nightly updates.


----------



## beatwerx

just hooked up my $149.99 5040 from radio shack and it says "activated--one time fee paid"


----------



## edjrwinnt

I just got the last 5040 at the rat shack in my area. I also got one of the last 5504's at Circuit City in my area. One of these is for me and one is for a gift for my future mother-in-law. Which one should I keep?


----------



## Roto

Quote:

_Originally posted by beatwerx_
*just hooked up my $149.99 5040 from radio shack and it says "activated--one time fee paid"*
Wow, really?! That'd be some kind of a deal and still have CA and Internet Sharing. Good luck!


I'll be happy enough if my 5540s work tonight. I think Show|Nav will be good enough for me even though I've been using a 4000 series since they came out.


----------



## bakerzdosen

Wow, beatwerx if that happens with mine tonight when I activate, I'm a REALLY happy camper. Thanks for the update.


Oh, I'd keep the 5040 if it were me. I really like commercial advance.


----------



## jobber99

OK, got one from CC w/ the green "3 years free" sticker

some folks over @ fatwallet have said that their CC has a disclaimer saying that the 3 years free is no longer valid


i can't activate 'til later tonight, anybody know of anything valid?

where's REplayLydon?


----------



## RamblinWreck

Quote:

_Originally posted by mikestanley_
*Sorry for a dumb question, but I've got one on hold for me at CC (the last one) and I wanted to ask before I take off work to go get it.


These units can get their guide data over my broadband connection (I have 2 free ports on the switch in that part of the house) - right? Cuz I have no phone line.*
You are "good to go" with Broadband. There should be no problems with using broadband for the nightly updates.


----------



## tluxon

If this is there new business strategy, it's certainly one way to saturate homes with Replays .


----------



## Pete Rod

Any and all C.C. green sticker 55xx's are 3 year service. End of story. It is what it is. New stock will not apply. look for new stock after 12-22-03. Old stock being sold before new is put up for sale.


----------



## mikestanley

Quote:

_Originally posted by mikestanley_
*Sorry for a dumb question, but I've got one on hold for me at CC (the last one) and I wanted to ask before I take off work to go get it.
*
Well, I DID have on one hold, but I was just told that someone from another store "overrode" the hold and sold it. So now I'm out of luck.


Oh well, I'm actually a long-time Tivo user but I was willing to take chance on Replay at this kinda of bizarre deal.


Just wish I knew someone WITH a Replay so I could go see it in action. Kinda hard to sell the idea of switching (or adding, more likely) to Replay if we have to pay the monthly fee (or lifetime).


----------



## beatwerx

the replay 5040 i got from radio shack has stickers on the box saying "service activation fee required" but when i hooked it up it says "activated--one time fee paid"...


----------



## chain777

Looks like this one is a BIG YMMV.


From the pandemonium over on the FW thread, it seems some are getting activated units and others not yet activated. They can't seem to get the concept that there's nothing to do to activate it. It either came with the subscription or it didn't.


What a smokin' hot deal for those that got 'activated' units. I'm still going to take my chances on one that's scheduled for delivery from OD...fingers crossed.


----------



## bakerzdosen

OK, I'm really wondering on this now... Do I activate now (I can activate the PVR without hooking it up to the TV - right? It's been too long since I activated mine) over the internet or wait until I get home? I could probably scrounge up a TV here (but no cable) and hook my 5040 up to the internet here at work. I'm really worried that they'll change something in the next few hours before I get home to activate this since Radioshack knew enough to change their website. Am I just overly paranoid???? (I'll answer that with a "yes", but my original question still stands.) 


FWIW, I realize that the 5504's are either activated or not, but the 5040's? Is that the same case?


----------



## Pete Rod

You can activate it next year if you like. What you have in your hands now will not change.


----------



## mikestanley

Quote:

_Originally posted by Pete Rod_
*You can activate it next year if you like. What you have in your hands now will not change.*
But what do you do to activate it? Do you have to go through a complete setup or can you do it over the internet by just plugging it into a TV? Looks like a Radio Shack here still has one - I'm leaving work in just a minute.


----------



## MrO

I just called local CC. They quoted $149 for the 5504 but said service was additional. I asked about a "promotion" that was including 3 yrs service, and told him that replaytv.com displayed the message that all 5500 models include 3 yrs. The sales guy didn't know anything about that. I asked to put one on hold, and he said they had "plenty" in stock, they just got a shipment yesterday. Does this mean it's "new stock" that won't have the service included?


I then called local Radio Shack. They had the old price (~$500), and didn't even know about activiating the service. He was clueless.


----------



## Pete Rod

Set it up and and run the setup. If activation is needed it will let you know.


----------



## Crrink

NM, question answered - thanks.


Sorry for the dumb question - I'm a TiVo user, so you shouldn't be surprised , but after I pick mine up from CC, do I have to do anything to activate the service on the unit?

I've seen it posted both ways on FW, and if I'm lucky enough to have one with service included, I don't want to let ReplayTV know about it! 


...or I guess I could just read the instruction manual when I get mine....


----------



## clarkkent333

Here's my story: Saw the deal on the chubby wallet and went over to CC. Got the last 2 there. Brought them home and hooked one of them up. It dialed up and went through all the prompts, never once asking me to activate the unit. When I went into Setup -> Service Information and checked under activation it said the product needed to be registered. Called up Replay, spoke with a nice Indian gentleman (Justin, why can't they just give us their real names, this trying to American crap is so stupid). I told him about the sticker and the paper inside the box, both of which stated the 3 years. After holding for a while he asked me if it had prompted me for activation. I told him no. Apparantely this means that the unit was activated right out of the box. So it looks like I scored on this one. Ive got the case number and everything so I don't think there will be a problem. Im not sure if this will apply to all units but I figured that it might help a few. Merry Xmas.


----------



## MrO

see about 4 messages ago.


I called CC again, spoke with the same guy, he checked "again" and found that they are out of stock. They will be getting a shipment tomorrow. He also checked another local store, and they're out too.


Missed it!


----------



## mlrtime

anyone picked up a 5040 from RadioShack and tried to connect yet? How do you tell if the activation is included in the system?


----------



## Bobcrane

I just picked one up from the shack for 149, haven't hooked it up yet though. They still had it at 499 on the shelf and I asked him to check.


----------



## bakerzdosen

Yeah, they had to check the price on my 5040 too.


mlrtime,

Someone from Bakersfield, CA wrote in this thread he picked one up at RS and activated it and it worked fine. I'll be able to tell you in like 3 hours on mine.


----------



## tluxon

I just got back from the CC at Crossroads in Bellevue and they were totally out of the 5504s but still had at least 6 80 hr units ($299) on the floor. At the time they showed 227 at their distribution center in CA but no telling when they will be in the stores.


There are a few posts in this thread where people come across very sure of themselves. A word of caution: we haven't got that much evidence that even DNNA is sure of themselves, so anything can happen. Just because your unit says "activated" doesn't mean that DNNA can't ask everyone who got activated after 12/16/2003 to produce their receipts or proof of purchase to be exempt from the new pricing structure. Keep in mind that as long as your Replay is plugged in, it checks back "home" (DNNA) on a regular basis. One thing they _do_ know is every serial number out there and how the activation is set up on it.


Until we have official word from DNNA on this matter, it is far from done deal if your unit happens to be pre-activated.


Tim


----------



## jmace57

I purchased a 5008 today via amazon for $240.


I have the screenshot of the page clearly stating that this includes free activation.


I hope that I do not need this, but I've got it if necessary.


If anyone else needs it, PM me.


Regards,

Jim


----------



## MrO

Sorry if I'm off topic, but it ties into the general thread. I'm new to all this and don't know what the difference is btw the 5040 and 5504.


I got a display model 5040 on hold at a local RS. Wondering if it's very different from the 5504.


Thanks in advance


----------



## lizard_boy

Quote:

_Originally posted by tluxon_
*There are a few posts in this thread where people come across very sure of themselves. A word of caution: we haven't got that much evidence that even DNNA is sure of themselves, so anything can happen. Just because your unit says "activated" doesn't mean that DNNA can't ask everyone who got activated after 12/16/2003 to produce their receipts or proof of purchase to be exempt from the new pricing structure. Keep in mind that as long as your Replay is plugged in, it checks back "home" (DNNA) on a regular basis. One thing they do know is every serial number out there and how the activation is set up on it.


Until we have official word from DNNA on this matter, it is far from done deal if your unit happens to be pre-activated.


Tim*
Wanna bet?


----------



## dwalton22

exactly, all you have to do is tell DNNA you don't have the receipt anymore and it would be up to them to prove that you didn't buy the unit a week ago for $500. Not gonna happen and even if it did DNNA would be begging people to hack the activation to get even.


PS


I just got a 5040 from Radio Shack for $150


----------



## rad

OK, got a 5504 at CC for $149.00. I've hooked it up to the network and my DBS receiver and never got asked anything about activation. So since this is my first box does that mean I'm in and won't be required to pay a service charge?


When I got it at CC the green 3 year activation sticked was torn off and the price card said there was a service charge for the box.


So am I all set or will the come back and get me???


Thanks - Rick


----------



## M509272

Don't you think it funny that the Replay site still says 3 years included on all 55xx units?

Link 1 


Includes 3-year subscription

All built-in and ready to use

Link 2 


All 5500 models include a 3-year subscription to the ReplayTV service and can be extended for only $.99 per month.


----------



## Pete Rod

This is getting beat to death. Just beware after the 22nd when new stock is out. I know of what I speak as far as the C.C. retail end.


----------



## MDesigner

This IS getting beat to death. Everyone sounds so self-assured about what's going on... someone writes a long-winded post about how DNNA can come after you later, someone else attempts to refute it, sounding even more sure. This is starting to look like a battle of the know-it-alls.


Maybe people could sit tight unless they have OFFICIAL information that's confirmed. Please stop the speculation.. it's misleading to those trying to make a good purchasing decision.


----------



## lizard_boy

Quote:

_Originally posted by MDesigner_
*This IS getting beat to death. Everyone sounds so self-assured about what's going on... someone writes a long-winded post about how DNNA can come after you later, someone else attempts to refute it, sounding even more sure. This is starting to look like a battle of the know-it-alls.


Maybe people could sit tight unless they have OFFICIAL information that's confirmed. Please stop the speculation.. it's misleading to those trying to make a good purchasing decision.*
What else are we supposed to do other than speculate? It's one of the few things the internet is good at, plus nobody really knows nothing right now.


There is no risk in purchasing one of these at CC, you have 30 days to return it. There's no way DNNA is going to come after people who went to a store, purchased an item at the listed price and were told both on the box and when they hooked it up it had three years of free service. That is the very definition of a PR nightmare and probably illegal somehow.


I don't know who f'ed up here, but the bottom line is that the consumers are NOT at fault and have a very brief opportunity here to get a hell of a deal.


Like I said with the $22 200GB drives and several other similar deals, you got to be in it to win it.


----------



## tyoung88

Right on lizard_boy. My philosophy on internet hot deals, especially from places like cc which have awesome return policies is . . .


Buy first, think later. Another thing the internet is good at is flooding b&m stores when there are awesome deals/mistakes. If you wait too long it'll be dead.


----------



## antnjen

I picked mine up from the CC near me. It had the green sticker on it, and I have hooked it up and it is not complaining about activation.


How can I tell if it is activated vs. just being in the 3 day grace period?


----------



## jobber99

just got this email from circuit city. i think the jig is up:



Dear Circuit City customer:


Congratulations on your recent purchase of a ReplayTVr

digital video recorder. We would just like to take a

moment and make sure you're aware of a recent change

in ReplayTVr's service fee and guide you through the

activation process.


Effective Dec. 17 ReplayTVr service and activation now

require either a one-time fee of $299.99 that's good

for the life of the unit, or a monthly fee of $12.95.

Once you've set up your digital video recorder, simply

push the Main Menu button on the ReplayTVr remote control

and select "Setup", followed by "Service Activation" to

get started. It's quick and easy!


Thank you for your time and for shopping at Circuit City.


----------



## lizard_boy

Quote:

_Originally posted by jobber99_
*just got this email from circuit city. i think the jig is up:



Dear Circuit City customer:


Congratulations on your recent purchase of a ReplayTVr

digital video recorder. We would just like to take a

moment and make sure you're aware of a recent change

in ReplayTVr's service fee and guide you through the

activation process.


Effective Dec. 17 ReplayTVr service and activation now

require either a one-time fee of $299.99 that's good

for the life of the unit, or a monthly fee of $12.95.

Once you've set up your digital video recorder, simply

push the Main Menu button on the ReplayTVr remote control

and select "Setup", followed by "Service Activation" to

get started. It's quick and easy!


Thank you for your time and for shopping at Circuit City.*
Oh man, this is gonna be fun. I'm gonna sit back and watch all hell break loose. Really wish I had been able to buy a few of these today.


----------



## Roto

Hmm...I just got that email too. I'm debating on whether or not to bother going to Circuit City to pick mine up. I just stopped by a Radio Shack and they had 2 5040s there, but it'd be a pain for me to get them home


----------



## jastori

... I also received the CircuitCity email.


Going back to the serial number argument, however.....


I really can't imagine that CircuitCity (and all other retailers) are communicating all serial numbers back to the mother ship by date of sale.


If they cannot communicate this information precisely, I do not see how Replay could accurately and selectively control service activation on units sold yesterday vs. those sitting on the shelf yesterday and sold today.


Does anyone know how much serial number tracking and communication could / does go on between CircuitCity and Replay?


----------



## bakerzdosen

Yeah... so if I'd bought a 5040 from RS (or a 5504 from CC or anywhere else) for Christmas, and I go to activate it on Christmas day, then what????


This will be interesting.


----------



## tluxon

Quote:

_Originally posted by Roto_
*Hmm...I just got that email too. I'm debating on whether or not to bother going to Circuit City to pick mine up. I just stopped by a Radio Shack and they had 2 5040s there, but it'd be a pain for me to get them home*
Save your time, Rob. I ran to the CC in Bellevue Crossroads at lunch today and had them check all the area stores. None of them had any 40 hr units, but there were plenty of 80 hr units for $299. Their California distribution center showed 227 of these puppies, but who knows when they'll be in the stores and if they will all have been identified first.


Tim


----------



## MrO

OK, so I bought the display model 5040 from Radio Shack. ($149) I'm wondering if this was a mistake. The sales rep went to the trouble of contacting her management, and I think Replay, and came back saying that I *will* have to pay the service fee. I wasn't too concerned (having already read the discussion here), until she noted that this unit had been there for a long time, since *before* the prices had gone UP to $500 to include activation. So I'm thinking it's actually an older unit whose serial number does not fit the batch with preactivation. I'll have to try it and find out.


So, echo the question from Post #149. Will I be able to tell if I'm activated and OK, instead of in the 3-day grace period?


----------



## wildcardd

Not to stir the pot, but isn't activation status based on serial numbers? The ones in stores with the green stickers on them SHOULD already be in the replay system as activated.


----------



## joesc1

Quote:

_Originally posted by MrO_
*Sorry if I'm off topic, but it ties into the general thread. I'm new to all this and don't know what the difference is btw the 5040 and 5504.


I got a display model 5040 on hold at a local RS. Wondering if it's very different from the 5504.


Thanks in advance*
5040 is exactly the same as 5504 hardware wise. The only thing that was changed in software is that the 5504 doesn't have Automatic Commercial Advance and Internet Show Sharing. You can still share within your home though.


So if I had a choice, I'd get the 5040.


----------



## dglasgo1

I think we all knew that there was very little chance these units really included activation. Yet I, like you, bought one anyway hoping for a deal 


Does anyone else feel bad fighting for the deal they knew was a mistake to begin with? I didn't mind so much with Dell or Western Digital-- but I feel like the Replay brand's in enough trouble as it is.. does DNNA really need more losses to suck up?


Maybe just my conscience being a pain in the ass-- but I love my Replay, and would hate to have to switch ti TiVo in the future.


OK- now to be a hypocrite:


I bought one anyway, and am picking it up at CC tonight-- If it works, great, but i won't fight it!  (Sorry)


-Don


----------



## scottamus

I got the RS 5040. They said they've had that 1 box in the store since around october and had been advertising it with the 3 year subscription until today. I really hope it works.


----------



## mlrtime

scottamus,


have you opened it up yet? Is there any flyer in there tellling you about activation?


----------



## YBDBDOO

You guys that got the email, how did they get your email address? Was it through registration? (not to be confused with activation)


----------



## lizard_boy

Quote:

_Originally posted by YBDBDOO_
*You guys that got the email, how did they get your email address? Was it through registration? (not to be confused with activation)*
According to FW everyone who placed an online order for instore pickup is getting this e-mail.


----------



## jastori

.... was from CircuitCity.com. I purchased online today, and gave them my email address during the purchasing process.


----------



## Roto

Quote:

_Originally posted by tluxon_
*Save your time, Rob. I ran to the CC in Bellevue Crossroads at lunch today and had them check all the area stores. None of them had any 40 hr units, but there were plenty of 80 hr units for $299. Their California distribution center showed 227 of these puppies, but who knows when they'll be in the stores and if they will all have been identified first.


Tim*
Thanks for the warning but I ordered two at 8:30 AM PST for in-store pickup. It's just a matter of whether or not to bother picking them up since they should be holding them for me. I'm checking my local Radio Shacks when I get home first because at this point it seems just as likely that those are activated too and I'd prefer the 5040.


----------



## chain777

Congrats to those who got in on this deal.


My order (placed through amazon via office depot via tech depot was canceled; as I expected).


Oh well, on to the next 'deal'.


----------



## jones07

Quote:

_Originally posted by dglasgo1_
*I think we all knew that there was very little chance these units really included activation. Yet I, like you, bought one anyway hoping for a deal 


Does anyone else feel bad fighting for the deal they knew was a mistake to begin with? I didn't mind so much with Dell or Western Digital-- but I feel like the Replay brand's in enough trouble as it is.. does DNNA really need more losses to suck up?


Maybe just my conscience being a pain in the ass-- but I love my Replay, and would hate to have to switch ti TiVo in the future.


OK- now to be a hypocrite:


I bought one anyway, and am picking it up at CC tonight-- If it works, great, but i won't fight it!  (Sorry)


-Don*
Most people know it's a big mistake. But I bet most people don't care and will scream like a hurt puppy if DNNA says no way. Easy for me to say I don't need another RPTV even at $149. 


What's the law in this case Does a company have to honor a price even if it's a mistake ?


----------



## Runny

I bought a 5040 floor model from Radio Shack for $150 and it was activated! If your RS is out of stock, see if they have a floor model you can buy. I didn't try to get them to reduce the price for it being a floor model because, well, it was already CHEAP ENOUGH! Not getting too greedy here! 


I bought another (non-floor model) unit at another RS for $150 and it also came with lifetime activation.


Both units show "Activated (one-time fee paid)" in System Information - is that lifetime or 3 years? How can I tell the difference?


P.S. If you do get a floor model, 382-Zones stops the demo and resets the unit to factory defaults. Resetting to factory defaults scared me at first because I thought it might reset activation, if it was indeed activated. However, this was not the case - it was still activated after resetting to defaults.


----------



## mlrtime

how do you determine that it is fully activated and not just a 3 day demo?


----------



## Bobcrane

Got a brand new 5040 from Rat Shack. STill has the "activation required" slip in the box. Went through the setup and it says "Activated-(One Time Fee Paid)" in the info just like the other guy! I'll have to go pick up some more!


----------



## corgi1

Question for those who got a Radio Shack unit: do the boxes have the green or red stickers on them that others are mentioning on the circuit city boxes?


----------



## beatwerx

i got the red sticker on top and mine IS activated!


----------



## Runny

Quote:

_Originally posted by corgi1_
*Question for those who got a Radio Shack unit: do the boxes have the green or red stickers on them that others are mentioning on the circuit city boxes?*
Aside from a Korean Air sticker on the one, there were no other stickers on the outside. Both had the activation required slips in them. Is it safe to suspect that both were refurbs, a la late July/early August?


BTW, if it means anything the floor model I got, as well as the one I bought at another RS, both have a yellow and black box. A friend went to RS with me and got one that came in a (if memory serves) beige and black box. All three had free activation. Does anybody know the difference between boxes? Which is newer/older?


----------



## Bobcrane

Yellow & black must be newer judging by the dates on 411 zones, and the fact that the fan is MUCH QUIETER.


----------



## inkspoof

SWEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTT DEAL! I have two aleady and this makes it my third. Just picked a 5040 up at the RatShack for $150... they were reluctant to give it to me, but hey... i was nice about it and they gave it to me. Floor model is still available at the RatShack in Oakbrook Terrace. =)


"Activated (one-time fee paid)"


woooohoooooooo


----------



## edjrwinnt

I went to the Rat Shack to get my $149 5040 and the salesman told me that activation was extra. He told me on the phone earlier that it was not extra. I told him to keep it. So then I go to Circuit City and get their 5504 for $149 and they give me one that says that I get 3 years for free on both the outside of the box and the inside of the box. I just checked my email at work and I got the same email everyone else got that placed their order online? What gives? I think I've got Circuit City by the balls because of what their Web site said and the actual product box with the free 3 years of subscripton service. Should I go back and get the Rat Shack box? Should I take back the Circuit City box?


----------



## Runny

Quote:

_Originally posted by edjrwinnt_
*Should I go back and get the Rat Shack box? Should I take back the Circuit City box?*
Get the one from RS - I bought 2 and I work with 2 guys who each bought one and all 4 had lifetime activation. If you get it home and it doesn't, just return it.


----------



## beatwerx

radio shack didn't have a clue when i bought mine. They told me that i still needed to activate for like $200. I just said ok whatever. I took it home with a Big Red sticker on top talking about needing a activation fee and another sticker on the side saying " activation fee required" With all that mine IS activated with the "one time fee paid"!


----------



## Crrink

Got mine home and am trying to set it up, but it can't connect via telephone or ethernet.

Weird.

Anybody else having a problem like this?


----------



## edjrwinnt

beatwerx: I had the same problem with mine about a half hour ago. Easy fix. Recyle the power.


----------



## tyoung88

This was posted by ReplayLyndon in a thread regarding 5040 or 5504:


"Mishagray...that's not correct, you can purchase lifetime or monthly service from the website. 3yr service is not sold as a separate item on the website.


3Yrs of service was included with 5000s from Radioshack, and all 5500s."


The last sentence leads me to believe that most if not all 5000s from Radioshack have either 3Yrs or Lifetime included.


----------



## edjrwinnt

Quote:

_Originally posted by beatwerx_
*radio shack didn't have a clue when i bought mine. They told me that i still needed to activate for like $200. I just said ok whatever. I took it home with a Big Red sticker on top talking about needing a activation fee and another sticker on the side saying " activation fee required" With all that mine IS activated with the "one time fee paid"!*
Well, I'm taking your word for it and going back to get it. I'm not going to go through the hassle of opening it though until I know for sure what your saying is true.


With regards to the $149 5504 that I got from Circuit City, I went ahead and registered it online. If I force a call will it update my subscription status on the System Information Screen? Right now it says "Not yet Registered". I'd like to know sooner then later if the Cicuit City model requires a paid subscription.


----------



## Crrink

Hmm...3rd power cycle and it's connecting now.

Hope I make it through all the setup stuff and find that I have 3 years of service - I want to join the...er...Replay-lution...???


----------



## Scyber

Picked one up at RatShack. Plugged it in, set it up and it says activated (one-time fee paid). not bad for $150.


----------



## fleegs79

I picked one up today at CC for $149.


Hooked it up and the remote worked for one button press and then it died. Spent 20mins on the phone with support and they said to go back to CC and get a new remote or exchange it. I'll see if they will give me the floor model remote since I bought the last one.


Otherwise, I used my TV remote (which performs all of the buttons on the regular remote) and setup the system. It doesn't say anything in the Menu about activation so I think I'm set. I registered it online and it didn't say anything about paying for service either. (Mine had the green sticker)


Off to use my first PVR. Thanks for the deal.


----------



## Roto

Quote:

_Originally posted by Scyber_
*Picked one up at RatShack. Plugged it in, set it up and it says activated (one-time fee paid). not bad for $150.*
Same here. I just got home with two of them from RadioShack and finished setting up the first one. This one was the display model so it was in demo mode. While it was in demo mode I went to the System Information screen and it said it wasn't activated. I did the 382 Zones to turn off demo mode and return to factory settings, it ran me through the setup and it says the one time fee is paid . I hope it doesn't change it's mind! 


I had to go to two Radio Shacks to get these but they made it very easy. I got home with both of them in about a half hour.


edit: 2nd one says one time fee paid also

From the activation website
Quote:

# Go to the ReplayTV Main Menu by pressing the Menu button on the remote control.

# Select Setup.

# Select "Service Activation."

*(Note: if you do not see the "Service Activation" item in the Setup menu, you are already activated.)*
There is no option in the setup menu for me to activate either one of these 5040s from RadioShack. Anyone else think that when Sonicblue started selling those "refurbs" online that maybe they just went ahead and activated all the 5000s? These units I got had been at RadioShack awhile because the sales clerk disted off the demo model he packed up for me. Tomorrow I'm going to stop by again to thank them. This is the sweetest deal I have ever gotten!


----------



## antnjen

OK, now I am totally confused. After 3 hours of making the "initial" connection and updating the s/w (via modem), the "Service" field of the "System Information" screen says "Registered", not the "one-time fee paid" message I've been seeing from other posters.


Does this mean my unit is activated?


----------



## tyoung88

So if it says:


Activated (One-Time Fee Paid)


Does that basically mean that:

1) I definately am not in the 3-day trial period

2) I either have a 3-Year or Lifetime subscription?


----------



## ssbkt

Shoot. I got one for CC this morning and just ran through the setup and it says Not yet registered. When I entered the info online it gave me the payment options. When I picked it up for CC, she did scan the serial number. Do you think they transmitted this info to DNNA? Oh well, I guess I'll be returning it.


----------



## bakerzdosen

Add another "me too" to the 5040 from RS success story. 1 time fee paid.


----------



## Amazingly Smooth

ssbkt, you may want to wait a day or two. Sometimes activation takes a bit of time.


Cheers


----------



## Roto

Quote:

_Originally posted by tyoung88_
*So if it says:


Activated (One-Time Fee Paid)


Does that basically mean that:

1) I definately am not in the 3-day trial period

2) I either have a 3-Year or Lifetime subscription?*
See my post above. It looks to me that this is true, and I'm guessing all the SonicBlue Replays that RadioShack have are activated. I have a friend scouring his own neighborhood now


----------



## rad

OK, I now have a 5504 and 5508 that I got at CC today. I've registered both of them on the ReplayTV web site, no mention of activation there. On the web site there is a link for activation which has this in it:


Go to the ReplayTV Main Menu by pressing the Menu button on the remote control.

Select Setup.

Select "Service Activation."

(Note: if you do not see the "Service Activation" item in the Setup menu, you are already activated.)


I didn't see a "Service Activation" item so I'm assuming that it's all good to go and I've got the 3 year plan as the box and slip in side it says.


----------



## j.m.

To those who have scored 5040s at Radio Shack:


Was the price marked at $149, was it listed at that in the system, or did you have to haggle? I ask because I went to two separate Radio Shack stores tonight, and they both had 5040s in stock. However, both had them marked at $499 and both said that is the price in the system when I asked them to check. I would like to pick up another *I have two) at the $149 price if possible.


----------



## Roto

I went to one store during my lunch break today just as the guy was changing the pricetag. Just ask them to ring it up, it should come up as $149. I don't know what you can do but try another Radio Shack if they ring it up at $499. I had no problem.


The store I actually bought mine from only had one in the back and no demo model, so they had to look the price up. They called up the other RadioShack down the street and told them to hold the one they had for me. So that was 3 stores I saw that had it for $149.


Was $499 the original cost of the 5040s? That seems kind of high considering both of mine had an orange sticker on the box saying service would cost $9.95 a month or $250 lifetime. Though Radio Shack does tend to sell everything at MSRP.


----------



## j.m.

Hmm,


I will return tomorrow with a printout from the RS web site that does indeed show the price at $149 and get them to ring it up for me.


----------



## mikestanley

Quote:

_Originally posted by j.m._
*To those who have scored 5040s at Radio Shack:


Was the price marked at $149, was it listed at that in the system, or did you have to haggle? I ask because I went to two separate Radio Shack stores tonight, and they both had 5040s in stock. However, both had them marked at $499 and both said that is the price in the system when I asked them to check. I would like to pick up another *I have two) at the $149 price if possible.*
I got the display unit at one RS. The manager originally said it was $450 or $499, I forget which. I asked him to double-check because the web said $149. He did and said I was right, it was $149. He did mention that I would now have to pay monthly or lifetime for the service - I told him that wasn't going to be a problem. 


My friend went to two other RS's (at my recommendation and because I had prior engagements I couldn't miss) and even though he called me back from each place TWICE afraid to buy them because the sales people either said he would HAVE to pay for activation and because one place had a pricetag ON the box of $450 or something, I told him to keep at it. He got the first one for $149 and found the "one time fee paid" message after setup. He's bought the second (display) unit at another store for the same price after I yelled at him to ASK them to do a price check.


So basically my buddy is sitting pretty with TWO activated units and I only have one. There's a display unit about 10 miles from here in another RS I've never been to that I'm going to hit tomorrow. Hopefully I'll score there and be able to have a unit for the main TV room and a unit for the bedroom.


And to think, I began the day as a veteran Tivo owner who had never given much thought to Replay since they'd seemed so much more expensive back in the day when they both were new. Now I own a lifetime Tivo with 115 hours and (we hope) at 3-yr or maybe lifetime Replay with 40 hours. Time to do some research on the hacking and hd addition possibilities for this little puppy.


Thanks to all for the advice!


----------



## Markz2k

I ordered a 5504 from CC.com this morning, and went down there to pick it up. Got one, had the green sticker saying 3-years included. I got the email from CC later (after I had already picked it up) about the activation fee, but I just ignored it. Then, I checked the local Rat Shacks online, and found one store that had 2 in stock. Called them, confirmed stock, and picked it up after work. Connected it, and after the setup and software download, confirmed it was activated. (One-time fee paid)


The Rat shack employee was rather surprised when he saw the price in the system. He wasn't sure about the activation, but I asked them if they got the units in stock while they were being sold with actiavtion included, he said yes. I explained activation is keyed to the serial, and that their own web site stated service is included. He held the one new in the box unit for me. By the time I got there, he had been reading the thread on FW, and was considering buying their floor model unit. (He later confirmed with Replay CS that it was activated, and bought it.)


I'll wait a week or so to confirm it stays activated, after that I'll sell the 5504 if someone wants it, or I can always return it to CC. I might keep it and have 2, but I don't really need it. I already have a MyHD, and 3 VCR's besides the 5040.  Anybody in the Orange County, CA area wants a 5504, send me a PM.


----------



## Scyber

Quote:

_Originally posted by j.m._
*To those who have scored 5040s at Radio Shack:


Was the price marked at $149, was it listed at that in the system, or did you have to haggle? I ask because I went to two separate Radio Shack stores tonight, and they both had 5040s in stock. However, both had them marked at $499 and both said that is the price in the system when I asked them to check. I would like to pick up another *I have two) at the $149 price if possible.*
The shelf said $499, I asked them to look it up in their computers and they told me it was $149.


----------



## Roto

Quote:

_Originally posted by Markz2k_
*

I'll wait a week or so to confirm it stays activated, after that I'll sell the 5504 if someone wants it, or I can always return it to CC. I might keep it and have 2, but I don't really need it. I already have a MyHD, and 3 VCR's besides the 5040.  Anybody in the Orange County, CA area wants a 5504, send me a PM. *
VCR What's that?  If anybody told me that I would get a deal like this from a RadioShack I would've told them they were insane.


----------



## gbuskirk

Someone I know.. bought three units today...

1) Ordered 5504 from Amazon/Office Depot $124.95 + 15 S&H + Tax

2) Picked up 5504 on Circuit City walk-in (last in store, green-stickered). $149.99

3) Called Radio Shack, put last (5040, demo) on hold. Bought after work $149.99


Installed the Radio Shack unit; disabled demo mode, shows activated, one-time fee paid. Had yellow stickers stating activation was required at cost.


Update: Received cancellation email from Amazon on behalf of Office Depot. Buyer did not initiate this cancellation.


----------



## RandyL712

Quote:

_Originally posted by Markz2k_
*I'll wait a week or so to confirm it stays activated*
If DNNA turns off a single activation from this debacle, they're going to face a big fight from their biggest supporters. If it's activated, it had better stay that way.


----------



## blnt

I just got back from CC. I wanted to see it with my eyes before buying and therefore did not buy it online before going.


There was a sign on the display model saying that CC did a mistake and explaining the new price structure (all RTV need monthly fee or one-time-paid lifetime subscription). On top of that, they were out of the 5504 and had only 5508 ones. So as it does not really make sense to have a seconf RTV in our apartment, I just passed this time and will just wait for the next gen.


BLNT


PS: There was a huge pile of Tivo there in the middle of the lane and only a few RTV in a corner


----------



## RandyL712

Doesn't make sense? Last tuesday I had FOUR things to record at the same time!


----------



## Roto

Hmm I have a friend who got a 5040 from Radio Shack who is saying his isn't activated. This is the first one from RadioShack I've heard of that wasn't. It the System Information it says the grace period ends 12/22


----------



## dglasgo1

Think these units are 'good to go'? Or should we expect it to kick us in the butt in a few days?


-Don


----------



## Crrink

Well, I've got mine up and running. Downloaded the latest SW via Ethernet - do Replay's not need to reboot the way TiVo's do?


The unit never asked about Activation, but it is listed as 'Not Yet Registered' under the Sys Info. screen - that means I'm activated, right?


The Ethernet connection is temporary at the moment (stole the cable from the wife's computer  ), and I can't seem to connect via telephone. On the 'fastest speed possible' setting it just never picks up, I saw a suggestion to slow it down to 14.4, but I got 'Unexpected result code (842e000a).....any idea what the problem is?

Yeah, I know, I should do a search, and I will in the morning if this is ignored.

Feel free to flame me the way the most militant TiVolutionaries would over on that forum.

I usually know better, but it's been a long day.


Thanks.


----------



## sixt7gt350

5040 at Ratshack for $149.


Unit was in demo mode. (382 Zones)

After updating the software and rebooting, it now says "one time fee paid"


I guess I'm getting a newer generation before I planned.


----------



## Bobcrane

Crink, if I remember correctly, changing modem speed is more of a placebo than actually doing anything. If you've got more than one thing not working right, a 382-zones maybe in order (depending on how far you have gotten).


----------



## wildcardd

So my big question is, now that I have my activated "Shack" 5040, should I register it online? Would that mess up the 3year activation already set in the unit? Anyone do that yet?


----------



## Crrink

Only got the setup stuff done, no shows recorded yet, but I should get one tonight and one tomorrow.

No big deal, getting them on the TiVo as well.

382 Zones will do the full system reset, right?...may as well give it a try.

Thank you for your response.


----------



## AndrewF

On my Radio shack 5040 I get this message under Setup->service activation


"Thank you for choosing ReplayTV! To enjoy uninterrupted TV viewing, be sure to activate your ReplayTV Service today. You can choose between a one-time fee or a monthly payment plan.


To activate your ReplayTV Service visit our Web site at www.replaytv.com "


So I'm hosed, right?!? No free service for me?! Any ideas before I return it?!


----------



## twikoff

whats the difference between activation and registration?

got the CC 5504 and hooked it up, tested recording, no problems..

but didnt get any activation screen or any one time fee paid screen


i dont have an activation screen under setup.. but I do have a registration screen


and of course, in the system info, it says its not registered.. but really, that isnt necessary.. is it? it says register to receive software updates and all.. but its already pushed some down, as well as several other messages.


maybe Im use to the PC world.. but in my mind, activation = required, registration = suggested.. is this the same with the replaytv?


----------



## wildcardd

Andrewf--I think you are hosed. If pre activated, it would not have the Service Activation option in setup. Return it and grab another.


Twikoff-- As far as I can tell Registration and Activation are two separate things. I registered my "pre"activated RatShack unit. Needed for warranty issues would be my guess.


----------



## steverap

This afternoon I called an found a couple of units at two different Radio Shacks. I didn't have time to get them then, so after work I called them back. Both stores said, "We just sold our last demo unit!" (I wonder why?) I called around and found another store that had a demo unit and bought it. It came in an opened box, but had everything in it. The box had the "Subscription Notice" sticker on it.


When I got it home, I noticed it still had the demo program on it. I checked the setup under System Information, and it says "Not Activated". I guess I'll have to return it, but chances are that all the activated units are gone.


----------



## wildcardd

Steve-- dont return it just yet, when in Demo mode it will say "not activated". You need to reset the unit---press 382 then zones. Once out of demo mode, it will say what its status is.


----------



## dwalton22

Quote:

_Originally posted by wildcardd_
*Steve-- dont return it just yet, when in Demo mode it will say "not activated". You need to reset the unit---press 382 then zones. Once out of demo mode, it will say what its status is.*
382 Zones to get it out of demo mode. I bought a 5040 from RS today and had to do this (mine was activated).


----------



## AndrewF

What do you guys think my chances are if I call Replay and say I bought it 3 days ago from Radio Shack for $500 and was told it came with Lifetime activation?


----------



## Roto

Quote:

_Originally posted by AndrewF_
*What do you guys think my chances are if I call Replay and say I bought it 3 days ago from Radio Shack for $500 and was told it came with Lifetime activation?*
Slim to none. The box you bought never came with activation. It was $500 + activation. Maybe we can figure out what the difference is between the activated ones and the non.


Both of mine (already activated) have shipping stickers on the bottom of the box with the date they were shipped to RadioShack. One is May 21st and the other is June 1st


The serial numbers end with 1931 and 2300. This was around the time SonicBlue was selling the preactivated refurbished units on their website, but I'm not sure if it was actually before that. I ordered one in early June, I believe.


----------



## steverap

Quote:

_Originally posted by wildcardd_
*Steve-- dont return it just yet, when in Demo mode it will say "not activated". You need to reset the unit---press 382 then zones. Once out of demo mode, it will say what its status is.*
Before you wrote your reply, I was getting desperate, so I called around and found another 5040 at a different Radio Shack. Brought it home, ran through the setup, and it says ACTIVATED!


Then I read your reply about needing to get it out of demo mode. Since I hadn't returned the 1st unit yet, I disabled demo mode and did a setup. It is now ACTIVATED!


Now I have two ACTIVATED units for $298 + tax! Well, I really have four, since I already had two units to begin with. (Paid about $800 for the pair!) But one of the new ones is for the in-laws, and the other I'll probably sell to a friend who was trying to find one today.


----------



## tyoung88

I also found a radio shack one that required activation. The system info said Grace Period Expired 7/31 so I think it was most likely a store return.


Unless you guys think this unit may be some way active but expired it's goin back to RS tomorrow.


----------



## AndrewF

The one that doesn't have activation is June 02 shipping date, 1526 serial


----------



## tluxon

221 replies and over 13000 views in only 48 hours! If DNNA wanted to get a Replay in every living room, this is sure one way to do it. Just think of the all the people who bought TiVos that would've bought Replays instead if the upfront price was the same.


Tim


----------



## dcolemanca

Got one from Radioshack for $149 and it is activated yippee!


On the system info screen it says "Activated (one time fee paid)".


Does this mean it is definitely lifetime or could it still be 3 year?


----------



## tluxon

Quote:

_Originally posted by dcolemanca_
*Got one from Radioshack for $149 and it is activated yippee!


On the system info screen it says "Activated (one time fee paid)".


Does this mean it is definitely lifetime or could it still be 3 year?*
According to ReplayLyndon in another thread:
Quote:

_Originally posted by ReplayLyndon_

Mishagray...that's not correct, you can purchase lifetime or monthly service from the website. 3yr service is not sold as a separate item on the website.


3Yrs of service was included with 5000s from Radioshack, and all 5500s.


----------



## steverap

Quote:

_Originally posted by tluxon_
*According to ReplayLyndon in another thread:*
I think what he was trying to ask is "How does one tell if a unit has lifetime or 3 year service activation?" If one were to buy a ReplayTV on Ebay that was advertised as a lifetime activation (and not a 3 year), how do you verify this? (and "Wait three years and see!" is not the answer we're looking for.)


----------



## icecow

If your attitude is, "You advertised it. I'm taking it. Don't contact me again"


then here's my advice on being anonymous to recourse and why..

it's more of a simple actualization

sorta a checklist for anything you see relivant


1. Go to ATM and take out Cash.

2. Enter Radio Shack 5 min after they open. If you go much later the Managers will probably get around to reading the Memorandom they just got in the mail telling them to change the deal.

3. Ask What the return policy is. How many days to return(He'll say 30, if not its a pink flag)

4. Pay Cash. There is no link to your name

5. If asked for address, name, etc for records: decline or make it up(It happens it's not their business anyway)

6. Ask him to write on the receipt that you have 30 days to return it [(perhaps) because last time you were told you had 45 days but only got store credit when you came in 40 days later with reciept.]

Note: If it's an open box or display then it's even easier

Note 2: if it's an open box or display ask for their standard 'double warrenty' on display items(twice the time)

7. Get a good look at the guy. Do the Cop thing: take note of his color of hair, eyes, height, ect. Introduce yourself by name and have him recipicate his.

8. Leave store and write his name on reciept and maybe his eye color, height to remind you later if needed

9. Go home and set it up.

10. Use ethernet connection, not dialup. When you first dial with dialup you are calling an 800 number. 800 numbers have caller ID even if you have caller ID's blocked. They can conceivably link your recorded phone number to your name.

11. initially put in a zipcode from somewhere else (90210). You can never spin too much information that doesnt add up, database theory speaking.

12. Do a 243 CONNECT a few times till the water runs clear and check System Info to see if you have lifetime.

IF YOU DO YOU ARE DONE HERE

13. If not return the thing and head to the next radioshack

14. repeat


Many of these steps most likely don't mater at all, but there's no reason not to do it all, or most of it.


If you do all of this they will never know if you bought it before or after the 17th deadline if they spring that on you. They simply dont know.


For sure make sure that you can return it if need to for cash. Make sure they won't only give you store credit back.


good night or good morning. good luck.


cow


----------



## icecow

Quote:

_Originally posted by steverap_
*I think what he was trying to ask is "How does one tell if a unit has lifetime or 3 year service activation?" If one were to buy a ReplayTV on Ebay that was advertised as a lifetime activation (and not a 3 year), how do you verify this? (and "Wait three years and see!" is not the answer we're looking for.)*
I almost conclude that the 5040s that say 'activated (one-time fee paid)' are lifetime even if advertised as 3 years.


I almost conclude they did this because they didnt want word of mouth soundbytes like "Try not to get a 5500, get the 5040s--they have lifetime" floating around. After all the 5040s are gone it would leave a bitter taste in people's mouthes as they remembered the 'lifetime' terms when looking at 5500 as future purchases. In short, they don't want the 5500s to seem 'stunted' compared to the ones in the past. Also because when you get a 5040 from RS it's a 'mixed bag' whether you get a lifetime or 3 years when you buy it. They don't want things to be an issue. Noone can camplain if they get life instead of 3 years(unless you are talking prison)


I wish there was just an official word what 'activated (one-time fee paid)' means even if it were sold with 3 year terms. I don't like guessing either.


cow


----------



## sfhub

Basically you need to call in and ask them to lookup the serial #.

The CS reps seem to be able to distinguish between lifetime and

3yr. It just doesn't distinguish on the setup screens.


----------



## icecow

Quote:

_Originally posted by lizard_boy_
*Let me be the first to say:


REPLAY'S GOING OUT OF BUSINESS, YOUR UNITS WILL BE DOORSTOPS SOON!!!


DNNA IS SELLING THE REPLAY LINE TO TIVO!!!


SONICBLUE IS BUYING REPLAY BACK JUST TO RUN IT FURTHER INTO THE GROUND!!!*
Hmm, The ReplayTVs at RadioShack say SonicBlue on them. Whats with all these sales?


cow


----------



## Celo

Quote:

_Originally posted by sfhub_
*Basically you need to call in and ask them to lookup the serial #.

The CS reps seem to be able to distinguish between lifetime and

3yr. It just doesn't distinguish on the setup screens.*
Today I called with a serial number and was told it was 3 years. After seeing some others have lifetime, I called again. This time I was told that they cannot tell if it is 3 years or life time but I have at least 3 years. So, I decided to open the box and system information says "one-time fee paid" I am also unsure what it means. I hope it is life time. I wish someone would tell if they have the "3 years service included" message under system information. I know this is not a fair wish but it looks like that is the only way to find out.


----------



## tarfin

Picked up my 5504 from CC last night and there was a big green sticker saying 3 years of service included. I did the online order /instore pickup and did NOT receive an email from CC stating that I'd have to purchase service separately. The kid at the pickup did scan the box but that was most likely to pull it from inventory.


Haven't set it up yet but I'm confident that I'll have 3 years of service for this machine.


Not to thread hijack but if I record on the 5504 and I watch it from my 5040 will CA work?


----------



## Celo

Quote:

_Originally posted by tarfin_
*

Not to thread hijack but if I record on the 5504 and I watch it from my 5040 will CA work?*
lizard_boy answered it, you are good to go


----------



## richcchan

I think a recorded show from a 5504 streamed to a 5040 would work. The file format hasn't changed, it's just what the unit decides to do with it. No experience though.


----------



## lizard_boy

Quote:

_Originally posted by tarfin_
*

Not to thread hijack but if I record on the 5504 and I watch it from my 5040 will CA work?*
yes


reverse (5040 --> 5504) no


----------



## PBFR270

In response to 3 year vs. lifetime:

I find it hard to believe that 3 years from now they are going to track the few units that sold with 3 year activation. This would be a lot of trouble, since they have now gone to lifetime/monthly.

From a business standpoint it would make more sense to consider the 3 year and lifetime units, as lifetime. This would require them to only track the monthly units. Of course this is SB, oops DNNA, so who knows.

Just my opinion.



P.S.

My one month old 5040 said it included 3 year activation. It showed no service, and gave instructions on how to activate, until I reset to factory default. Now says that service is activated.


----------



## mikestanley

Quote:

_Originally posted by icecow_
*I wish there was just an official word what 'activated (one-time fee paid)' means even if it were sold with 3 year terms. I don't like guessing either.
*
What I'm wondering as someone totally new to ReplayTV is, say "one time fee paid" really does mean 3 yrs - how much will I have to pay for the service after that?


----------



## icecow

Quote:

_Originally posted by mikestanley_
*What I'm wondering as someone totally new to ReplayTV is, say "one time fee paid" really does mean 3 yrs - how much will I have to pay for the service after that?*


Only .99 a month. Cut them a check for 11.88 once a year.


Theres a second mild peeve involved but it's likely to never be an issue. If you have lifetime and the Guide service goes out of business you can still record things using manual times(like an old VCR). If you are paying .99 a month and they go out of business I think the Replay becames totally unusable: no manual record. I'm not 100% sure its that way, but in the past thats how it worked for people who were paying a monthly subscription and stopped playing...they didn't even get manual record.


Manual record can be a pain because the clocks in Replays drift. They drift like a cheap clocks. The only reason it can keep good time is because when the replay connects to get the guide it also sets the replayTV's clock to the exact time.


If I have a ReplayTV still hanging around in 6 years I want it to at least be able to do a manual record. In case I get old by then and move in a cabin.


cow


----------



## Scrabbler

Surely it is possible via software to do a manual record and set the clock, and hopefully "if" they ever dropped the guide there would be one last download to enable those features.


----------



## dglasgo1

After this fiasco, that day may be that much closer-- $150 I doubt covers the hardware alone on these units.


If replay does 'go away' - wonder if we could redirect to another server to keep our IVS working.


-Don


----------



## JohnnyVolcano

Quote:

_Originally posted by dglasgo1_
*After this fiasco, that day may be that much closer-- $150 I doubt covers the hardware alone on these units.


If replay does 'go away' - wonder if we could redirect to another server to keep our IVS working.


-Don*
Replay is not going anywhere. DNNA or D&M Holdings is a big company with deeep pockets. They can take losses to take a bite of a market share. I am pretty sure all these losses didnt even put a dent in them.


----------



## jmace57

Quote:

_Originally posted by chain777_
*Congrats to those who got in on this deal.


My order (placed through amazon via office depot via tech depot was canceled; as I expected).


Oh well, on to the next 'deal'.*
I did the same deal.


Amazon confirmed the order. Then Tech Depot (Office Depot) confirmed the order. Then Tech Depot said that my order had been processed and should ship within 1 day. Then 6 hours later sent an email saying that the product was "out of stock and on backorder", and that if I wanted to cancel my order that they would understand. NO WAY.


Replays web site EVEN NOW says that all 5500 series includes 3 years of service activation. That's the most amazing thing of all - here it's 24 hours later and it's STILL wrong.


Regards,


Jim


----------



## tluxon

Replay isn't owned by SonicBlue anymore. I'm pretty certain that in the greater scheme of things, this issue is pretty small and might ultimately be a _good_ thing, if for no other reason than to cause D&M Holdings to take a closer look at how DNNA is being run.


----------



## handydave

I'm pretty sure I just got one. I went to a Radio Shack and picked up a 5040. The box had "Must pay Subscription Fee", but I hooked it up to the net and it say's my unit is Activated (one time fee paid).


So I guess I'm golden. Can someone confirm?


My only issue is there is a screw loose inside the unit, so I'm going to have to live with that. I'll just make sure it's unplugged when I move it.


Thanks,

Dave


----------



## MrO

I got a new 5040 from RS, which seems to be activated, as well as a floor model unit which says "Grace period expired 7/26". I noticed also that the floor unit has an older software version than the new one (v. 530501100). So I'm wondering, should I:


Connect and d/l the latest software... Will this matter?
Try registering/activiating online
Call Replay and tell them that I bought a demo which was already expired?
Give up and return the thing
Other... Suggestions?[/list=1]


Note that I'm using a phone line (not broadband, in fact no cable just antenna), so the software update will be very long, and I already had a few timeout errors. If anyone thinks the software will really matter, I may be able to hook up to ethernet at another residence to download.


P.S. I had called to put a hold on a floor unit at one RS. When I got there, they said they sold it to someone else who had also called to hold (spoke to a different mgr). They wondered what the fuss was about, so I told them. The manager was surprised about the deal, and wanted in on it. He called another store, and found they had 2 left and had them hold them. I got one (the new one), and he got the other for himself (demo unit).


----------



## jmace57

What's going on? It is STILL screwed up on Amazon. They show 40 hour for $149 (INCLUDING 3 YEARS OF ACTIVIATION)


80 hours for $299 (INCLUDING ACTIVATION).


Have they not learned anything?


[edit] this shows as being via Circuit City versus Office Depot yesterday...and the price is $150 versus $125. I bought one and will see what happens.


[edit as of 10AM CST - after receiving a confirmation at 8AM - I got a new email stating that "as I was placing my order, the product sold - out" and my order is cancelled. Also, Amazon changed the price from $149 to $550 during that 2 hour period]


Jim


----------



## BeefStu

Quote:

_Originally posted by tluxon_
*Replay isn't owned by SonicBlue anymore. I'm pretty certain that in the greater scheme of things, this issue is pretty small and might ultimately be a good thing, if for no other reason than to cause D&M Holdings to take a closer look at how DNNA is being run.*
I just fail to see how losing $299 per unit (out of which *all* profit comes) on tens of thousands of units a good thing. It seems to me that the only people for whom this is a good thing are all the FatWalleters who snapped them up by the armful and are already listing them on eBay for an easy $150-200 profit.


----------



## icecow

Quote:

_Originally posted by MrO_
*I got a new 5040 from RS, which seems to be activated, as well as a floor model unit which says "Grace period expired 7/26". I noticed also that the floor unit has an older software version than the new one (v. 530501100). So I'm wondering, should I:


Connect and d/l the latest software... Will this matter?
Try registering/activiating online
Call Replay and tell them that I bought a demo which was already expired?
Give up and return the thing
Other... Suggestions?[/list=1]


Note that I'm using a phone line (not broadband, in fact no cable just antenna), so the software update will be very long, and I already had a few timeout errors. If anyone thinks the software will really matter, I may be able to hook up to ethernet at another residence to download.


P.S. I had called to put a hold on a floor unit at one RS. When I got there, they said they sold it to someone else who had also called to hold (spoke to a different mgr). They wondered what the fuss was about, so I told them. The manager was surprised about the deal, and wanted in on it. He called another store, and found they had 2 left and had them hold them. I got one (the new one), and he got the other for himself (demo unit).
*


If you are contiguous to another county (10 miles, or distance you would travel) call a store in that county. All the stores have inventories of other stores in the same county. If two radioshacks are 5 miles away and one has some stock, the other one would never know it.


If you can find some in another county ya should exchange it, or buy one and return the other one. You might want to make some calls early(now if you are east coast) because I think they are going to pull the deal like amazon and circuit city did.


I doubt you'll resolve anything with the activation, and you might be giving up an oportunity awhile you tried.


cow


----------



## jrgreenman

Got a 5040 from Radio Shack last night. Yellow sticker claiming activation required was on the box. Hooked it up. 382 Zones. Went thru Setup. Lo! Unit is already activated!! "One-time fee paid".


Off to hunt down some more units.


----------



## Pete Rod

Units are now a dime a dozen on ebay. Service on some are unknown and sales are not going well. Stores are running out of stock and many are on back order. C.C. has updated it's website with the new service plans and price. Looks like that is just to cover there butts for when the new stock hits the sales floor (got that form my C.C. contacts). If you are holding old C.C. stock its has the 3 year service. Most on ebay will be new stock. As you can see they are asking you to wait a week for shipping. Some are not even telling that much.


----------



## AndrewF

Quote:

_Originally posted by Roto_
*Slim to none. The box you bought never came with activation. It was $500 + activation. Maybe we can figure out what the difference is between the activated ones and the non.


Both of mine (already activated) have shipping stickers on the bottom of the box with the date they were shipped to RadioShack. One is May 21st and the other is June 1st


The serial numbers end with 1931 and 2300. This was around the time SonicBlue was selling the preactivated refurbished units on their website, but I'm not sure if it was actually before that. I ordered one in early June, I believe.*
Actually, the odds were quite good 


I'm going to have to make a sig now


----------



## wildcardd

Yeah, I am guessing that they are trying to dump the old stock to make way for the new (with new pricing scheme).


----------



## steverap

I stopped by a CompUSA last night and noticed they still had them on their shelves for $499. I asked the salesman if that was the right price, since everyone else was selling them for $150. He said he was sure the price was correct, but said that they would price match anyway. They had six units (5504 in yellow? boxes) on the shelf. Since I had already bought one at Radio Shack earlier, I didn't push it, but I thought that might be another place to try. If they don't lower it to the $150 price, you can always do a price match.


Has anyone got the $150 deal at CompUSA?


----------



## jones07

Quote:

_Originally posted by dglasgo1_
*After this fiasco, that day may be that much closer-- $150 I doubt covers the hardware alone on these units.


If replay does 'go away' - wonder if we could redirect to another server to keep our IVS working.


-Don*
Someone at DNNA will or should be shown the door after this blunder. The money lost here blows my mind. $150 does not even cover hardware cost.

One funny thing is, many Tivo owners now have a second DVR. And it's not a Tivo


----------



## BaysideBas

I wonder... has anyone been over to the Tivo forum to see what they're doing (if anything) there regarding this bonanza?


----------



## Roto

Quote:

_Originally posted by AndrewF_
*What do you guys think my chances are if I call Replay and say I bought it 3 days ago from Radio Shack for $500 and was told it came with Lifetime activation?*
Quote:

_Originally posted by AndrewF_
*Actually, the odds were quite good 


I'm going to have to make a sig now *
So are you saying this worked?


----------



## jones07

Quote:

_Originally posted by BaysideBas_
*I wonder... has anyone been over to the Tivo forum to see what they're doing (if anything) there regarding this bonanza?*
I have, The Tivo's TV forum is my daily stop. But I do stop and read and post in the Tivo SA forum a few times a week if it's something about Reply or another brand of DVR's. There are Tivo owners jumping all over this deal also. $150 RPTV with life-time is hard to past up even for a Tivo users


----------



## sheakt

Quote:

_Originally posted by steverap_
*I stopped by a CompUSA last night and noticed they still had them on their shelves for $499. I asked the salesman if that was the right price, since everyone else was selling them for $150. He said he was sure the price was correct, but said that they would price match anyway. They had six units (5504 in yellow? boxes) on the shelf. Since I had already bought one at Radio Shack earlier, I didn't push it, but I thought that might be another place to try. If they don't lower it to the $150 price, you can always do a price match.


Has anyone got the $150 deal at CompUSA?*
Just an FYI, having dealt with CompUSA a number of time attempting a price match, they require that a *LOCAL RETAIL* store have the item available instock (they do call to check) and most if not all of the CC/RS in my area are OUT OF STOCK therefore they will not price match........


----------



## gweempose

It's all very confusing. Does anyone know what the official word is on the activation with these units? If it says "one-time fee paid", is it lifetime or only 3 years? Either way, it's a great deal for $149, but I'm still curious.


----------



## jones07

gweempose


Going on the second day and I have NOT seen any official word for DNNA about this. Maybe no one told Mr Big/Chairman: Michael S. Seedman and Tatsuo Kabumoto, president 

Heads are going to Roll


----------



## Pete Rod

Quote:

_Originally posted by gweempose_
*It's all very confusing. Does anyone know what the official word is on the activation with these units? If it says "one-time fee paid", is it lifetime or only 3 years? Either way, it's a great deal for $149, but I'm still curious.*


This is really very simply. If it is old store stock the old service and price applys.


----------



## Shallow70

It is typical business practice is sell things at or below the cost to make the units because it is better to make -100 dollars on a sale, than -200 dollars not on a sale. Make sense?


As someone stated before this also makes way for newer models and you don't want to compete with yourself.


----------



## jones07

Quote:

_Originally posted by Pete Rod_
*This is really very simply. If it is old store stock the old service and price applys.*
Pete Rod, What are you talking about...bro ?





Edit: maybe Shallow70 and Pete are right..........Maybe


But please what new stock ? Do you guys know something we do not ?


----------



## gweempose

Pete Rod,


You confused me as well. Will you please clarify ???


----------



## Pete Rod

If you can find old store 55xx stock it has 3 year service. Pay $150 or $499 it don't matter. Now new stock will need to have the service added thur Replaytv. That is why some sites have new units on back order and C.C. has updated it's website. Some Ebay sellers are adding it to there listings now, but most of those are also on back order.


----------



## gweempose

Quote:

_Originally posted by Pete Rod_
*

If you can find old store 55xx stock it has 3 year service. Pay $150 or $499 it don't matter.*
What about the 5040s at Radio Shack? Are these 3 years as well or lifetime? Out of curiosity, what does an activated 5500 say? I've never actually used one before. Does it also say "one-time fee paid", or is there a different message such as "three year service - ACTIVE"?


----------



## Pete Rod

This is something that was not done over night folks. It was plan to kick in to clear the old and bring in the new. There is a post here that said that C.C. had no units in the store but over 240 units in the warehouse. C.C. had step back the sales of RTV over a year ago. Most stop selling then and now they will be back all over. I had learned this about 5 weeks ago. I had no idea that it was going down like this. And for the most part none of the sales help knew this also.


----------



## tluxon

Quote:

_Originally posted by Shallow70_
*It is typical business practice is sell things at or below the cost to make the units because it is better to make -100 dollars on a sale, than -200 dollars not on a sale. Make sense?


As someone stated before this also makes way for newer models and you don't want to compete with yourself.*
That's right. And one of the biggest liabilities on the books is in inventory. It would definitely be consistent with Japanese business practices to push out inventory that isn't moving.


----------



## tedler

You have to remember that CC and RS have already pre-paid DNNA the $499 per unit. The folks who are getting screwed on this are the retailers, not DNNA.

And what is funny is that they don't even realize they are being robbed blind!


----------



## scottamus

Quote:

_Originally posted by mlrtime_
*scottamus,


have you opened it up yet? Is there any flyer in there tellling you about activation?*
RS has had this box since October. Since then RS has offered this box with a 3 year sub and even when I bought it, the 3 year ad was still in front of the demo unit.



IMHO, Replay has gotten a hell of a lot of publicity from this. Just look at how fast the fatwallet and this thread have grown. Someone may take a loss from this but as in any marketing situation you gotta spend money to make money. I think in the long run this *could* be a good thing for DNNA.


----------



## AndrewF

Quote:

_Originally posted by Roto_
*So are you saying this worked?*
I'm not saying yes, and I'm definately not saying no.


----------



## Pete Rod

As a side note:

I had sent back a 4040 for repair. Just get off the phone with replay and they are sending me back a 5040 with LT as a replacement. It was a refub unit from replayoutlet and the 5040 will be new. replay keeps getting better everday.


----------



## jones07

Quote:

_Originally posted by tedler_
*You have to remember that CC and RS have already pre-paid DNNA the $499 per unit. The folks who are getting screwed on this are the retailers, not DNNA.

And what is funny is that they don't even realize they are being robbed blind!*
Are you sure about that ? I was thinking CC & RS would just lose out on some hardware cost


----------



## xjimmyx

I just picked up a Radio Shack 5040. Got out of demo mode, did setup, and it is working just fine. I am bothered though by the fact that others have gotten a message at the end of setup that either give subscription options or says it is activated. Mine just worked! A note in the box said that there is a 3 day grace period before I must activate.


Any thoughts?


On a side note, a local CC had a bunch of 5508's with the green sticker covered up by white tape. I'm going to pick up one of those just in case the RS unit is not activated.


----------



## wildcardd

Usually the manufacturer will "refund" the cost difference from stock in a resellers inventory when it comes to a price reduction.


----------



## replayed

Quick question: I already own a 5040 on monthly subscription which I've upgraded to a 200GB drive. Assuming I can get my hands on one of these pre-Activated RS 5040's, could I just transfer my 200GB drive from the old unit to the new one, while retaining all my programs? In other words, is there any information on the old drive that would clash with the new unit and necessitate a full factory reset and drive wipe?


Thanks.


----------



## jleavens

Just remember that when people discover they are being robbed blind, they may try to collect from those who "robbed". Not saying there's anything untoward about using a $150 Replay that didn't require activation, just following the analogy.


Let's just say that if you bought a unit and it said "activation required" anywhere, I wouldn't feel totally confident that you got a freebie... Time will tell.


----------



## heathriel

Quote:

_Originally posted by replayed_
*Quick question: I already own a 5040 on monthly subscription which I've upgraded to a 200GB drive. Assuming I can get my hands on one of these pre-Activated RS 5040's, could I just transfer my 200GB drive from the old unit to the new one, while retaining all my programs? In other words, is there any information on the old drive that would clash with the new unit and necessitate a full factory reset and drive wipe?


Thanks.*
If you put it in, it will tell you that you can't use it anymore until it is activated. At that point, do a net connect. If you're lucky, it will update the drive and all will be well. If not, you'll have to 382-zones 


(When people use someone else's image to update their machines, they generally are forced to do a 382-zones reset because they don't have exactly the same setup and their unit can't even attempt to do a net connect (different IP, Gateway, phone number, etc).)


----------



## jmace57

Just for everyone's information, Amazon has FINALLY changed their web pages to state that "Service Fee Required".


Only took them 1 1/4 days to do so.


Jim


----------



## sfhub

Quote:

_Originally posted by heathriel_
*If you put it in, it will tell you that you can't use it anymore until it is activated. At that point, do a net connect. If you're lucky, it will update the drive and all will be well. If not, you'll have to 382-zones 
*
If it is any help to Replayed, most folks have reported being lucky in the

past, for the scenario being inquired about.


----------



## audsp98

got mine today from CC in Columbus, GA. called this morning to see if they had any and they said that they didn't. i checked the website for closest CC to pick up from and it told me Columbus. i ordered and picked it up at lunch. the box has a nice green sticket on top saying that 3 years of service is included....can't wait to get home.


----------



## audsp98

got mine today from CC in Columbus, GA. called this morning to see if they had any and they said that they didn't. i checked the website for closest CC to pick up from and it told me Columbus. i ordered and picked it up at lunch. the box has a nice green sticket on top saying that 3 years of service is included....can't wait to get home.


----------



## chain777

Justin,


I hear you on that one. No stickers saying anything about activation; just a confused manager mumbling something about "I think they changed the...something...something?


Just for grins, I stopped at a Radio Shack on my way to the grocery store. I didn't really expect to find any left, but there was a 5040 demo on the shelf. I asked the manager to check the price, and he asked if I called earlier; which I didn't. He had one left in the back that someone else put on hold. I wasn't about to try to screw anyone, so I just asked if he would sell me the demo unit.


Long story short: I now am the proud owner of an activated 5040 for $150. I had a 5504 canceled on me by office depot. I've never been so happy to have a cancellation. I'd take a 5040 over a 5504 any day.


And I thought I got a great deal on the refurbs last summer for ~$280!


All I can say is  


*now I just have to update the software. It has 4.5 build 340; never even saw that one.


----------



## jones07

Quote:

_Originally posted by jleavens_
*Just remember that when people discover they are being robbed blind, they may try to collect from those who "robbed". Not saying there's anything untoward about using a $150 Replay that didn't require activation, just following the analogy.


Let's just say that if you bought a unit and it said "activation required" anywhere, I wouldn't feel totally confident that you got a freebie... Time will tell.*


jleavens

In the past you been known to have a source high up in DNNA. Are you saying you know something about how DNNA will responed to all this ?


----------



## inkspoof

Saw this on FW....

Quote:

Just got back from GoodGuys. Asked about the 5504 and the first thing he said was "You know it doesn't come with 3yrs of activation anymore. Yesterday they did, today they do not"


The sales manager showed me a memo they got from ReplayTV YESTERDAY asking the store to CAREFULLY remove the green stickers from the boxes. He was upset because the ReplayTV rep was just in their store last week telling them that they dropped the price to $149 with 3yrs. of activation and they had been selling the heck out of them. On the memo it also showed the commissions on these things - anywhere between 12 and 15% - no wonder they sold the heck out of them.
Weird...


----------



## Vic1212

Hi all,


I just got a few questions that I'm hoping you folks will be able to answer. I got one of the 5508 yestreday at CC and hooked it up via modem. It DID NOT show any type of activation screen and it DID download the channel guide. Right now, it looks like everything is working fine, I get the channels and I can record and stuff.


Now my questions:


Do I HAVE TO REGISTER the Replay TV??? (not the activating link, the registering link via the website) I tried to register via replay's website, and it said i put in a invalid code, although I got this code right off the replay setup screen.


In the replay set up screen at the system info, it said that under Service "Not yet Registered". Now does this mean I'm going to lose my suscription in a few days? I have not seen ANY notes about activation or suscription


Thanks for the read.


Vic


----------



## seattlite

What's with the "RTV5xxx ID - 00004-54831-41272" signature? Is this used to share Replay files over the internet?


----------



## xjimmyx

Chain777- When you completed setup, did your 5040 indicate that you were activated, or did it just start working? I picked mine up as a demo, went thru setup, everything works. But a flyer in the box references a 3-day grace period. Wondering if I'm up and running only because of that.


----------



## chain777

Quote:

_Originally posted by seattlite_
*What with the "RTV5xxx ID - 00004-54831-41272" signature? Is this used to share Replay files over the internet?*


Yes, that's your ID for internet shareing.


Check out this thread for more.


----------



## chain777

Quote:

_Originally posted by xjimmyx_
*Chain777- When you completed setup, did your 5040 indicate that you were activated, or did it just start working? I picked mine up as a demo, went thru setup, everything works. But a flyer in the box references a 3-day grace period. Wondering if I'm up and running only because of that.*
Mine was in the demo mode. I 382 zones for a factory reset, then setup. Once it was through, I checked the service status and it said: one time fee paid. As long as you see this, your OK.


Go to menu>setup>system information and see what it says next to service.


----------



## xjimmyx

Andy- Thanks. It said "Activated- One Time Fee Paid"


That was easy. $149, plus they threw in a 25 foot Cat-5 cable since it was a demo.


Could it really be this easy?


----------



## chain777

Quote:

_Originally posted by xjimmyx_
*Andy- Thanks. It said "Activated- One Time Fee Paid"


That was easy. $149, plus they threw in a 25 foot Cat-5 cable since it was a demo.


Could it really be this easy?*


Damn, I forgot to ask for my 'free' Cat-5 cable!


Consider it an early Christmas present...that's how I'm looking at it.


----------



## mikestanley

Quote:

_Originally posted by BaysideBas_
*I wonder... has anyone been over to the Tivo forum to see what they're doing (if anything) there regarding this bonanza?*
I'm a member of both forums - in fact I found out about this deal AND this forum on the Tivo forum.


Other than a pretty sparse discussion of the mixup and a larger one of how the people who own ReplayTV can't seem to get their act together on many levels - deciding to have service with the unit, no separate, no with, now separate again - and also this pretty obvious retail channel snafu, I'd say there isn't much interest in it.


What exactly would you expect either the people who use the forum or Tivo itself to "do" regarding this bonanza?


As an aside, I can say that as a long-time Tivo user my purchase of an activated 5050 from RS has had zero impact on my plans for Tivo. I have a lifetime Series 1 and have had it for years. I am seriously considering selling that on eBay and raplacing it with a Series 2 unit (or something newer maybe - if they come out at CES). I like this 5040, don't get me wrong, but its like using an etch-a-sketch when you're used to a Wacom tablet for drawing after getting used to Tivo, so we'll keep both.


I demo'ed the 5040 for my wife for 10 minutes today and she came to the same conclusion I did. Keep using Tivo for the bulk of our TV viewing, while using the 5040 for two purposes - conflict resolution and recording of shows we would like to archive for offline use - mainly cooking and home-type shows that she likes.


----------



## Robkacz

I just picked up 2 5040s from RS, can't wait to see if they are activated. Anyone know why some on this board from Radio Shack have worked and why some haven't? Also, streaming B standard with medium quality- would I have to upgrade to G standard or has any new replay software made this possible?


----------



## scottamus

Quote:

_Originally posted by AndrewF_
*What do you guys think my chances are if I call Replay and say I bought it 3 days ago from Radio Shack for $500 and was told it came with Lifetime activation?*
You mean on the deal or in hell?


----------



## replayed

Quote:

_Originally posted by heathriel_
*If you put it in, it will tell you that you can't use it anymore until it is activated. At that point, do a net connect. If you're lucky, it will update the drive and all will be well. If not, you'll have to 382-zones *
Thanks for answering my question, but I just want to be really clear on this: If I am "unlucky" and the net connect doesn't take, I'd like to be sure that (assuming of course I refrain from doing a 382-zones) I can put my 200GB drive back in its current housing and have my programs still be there, unaffected.


I just want to make sure that my current programs are at no risk should I not be able to "transfer" the lifetime warranty to my 200GB drive. So, is it safe?


Thanks again.


----------



## antnjen

Picked up my 5504 at CC yesterday, and went through a painful initial synch via modem. Afterwards, the Unit Info screen said, "Service: Registered" (of course, this was after I registered it on the rtv web site).


I called rtv today and had them look up my serial number to see when activation expires. I did not get routed to India, btw. The answer: I have 3 years of activation for the low-low price of $149.


I picked up a 5040 from RS today. I'll try hooking that one up too to see what it's deal is.


----------



## jrgreenman

Quote:

_Originally posted by jleavens_
*Let's just say that if you bought a unit and it said "activation required" anywhere, I wouldn't feel totally confident that you got a freebie... Time will tell.*
As a bit of a hedge, I used ReplayRemote to get a dump of the RTV screen that shows the "Unit Info" on my 5040.


It includes software version, serial number, service level "Activated (one-time fee paid)", and the RTV5 key.


So FWIW, if they surreptitiously deactivate folks, there's a way to prove you were previously activated.


----------



## heathriel

Quote:

_Originally posted by replayed_
*Thanks for answering my question, but I just want to be really clear on this: If I am "unlucky" and the net connect doesn't take, I'd like to be sure that (assuming of course I refrain from doing a 382-zones) I can put my 200GB drive back in its current housing and have my programs still be there, unaffected.


I just want to make sure that my current programs are at no risk should I not be able to "transfer" the lifetime warranty to my 200GB drive. So, is it safe?
*
Unless you do 382-zones, the programs will be there.


----------



## edjrwinnt

I just got an email from Circuit City that they have them back in stock if I order online directly from them.. I suppose they are probably the new ones that require paying activation. There Web site says it requires activation.


----------



## dyker

*Hold your horses... Jleveans might have a little birdie talking to him...*

cut/paste from FW below.....

_NO...I hope nobody else can verify/validate a sudden change in their activation status.


Same problem.


The axe is about to fall.


I checked my activation key at midnight last night and it was 'activated.' Checked again just now to be sure and now it is asking me to subscribe for $9.95 per month or $250 lifetime.


Called ReplayTV. They told me that the stores made a mistake, lowered the price before the new pricing plan took effect. They are in the process of re-evaulating all activation keys and most likely most of you (as happened with me) will shortly be losing their free subscritpion.


Background: Bought my ReplayTV last night; yellow and black box; yellow sticker; new in box. Set it up; updated software; showed 'activated (one time fee paid)' last night.


I will probably beat all of you back to the store to return the item; if they give me a hard time on open box return I will be disputing the charge on my credit card since the is Radio Shack's fault and they told me that it could be returned open box.


For those of you who think to wait this out until Replay TV relents --> don't! I wouldn't give ReplayTV the satisfaction of ever collecting a dime from me again. Tivo here I come

_


----------



## BeefStu

Quote:

_Originally posted by jrgreenman_
*As a bit of a hedge, I used ReplayRemote to get a dump of the RTV screen that shows the "Unit Info" on my 5040.


It includes software version, serial number, service level "Activated (one-time fee paid)", and the RTV5 key.


So FWIW, if they surreptitiously deactivate folks, there's a way to prove you were previously activated.*
Don't see why that would make any difference...


----------



## BeefStu

Quote:

_Originally posted by Shallow70_
*It is typical business practice is sell things at or below the cost to make the units because it is better to make -100 dollars on a sale, than -200 dollars not on a sale. Make sense?


As someone stated before this also makes way for newer models and you don't want to compete with yourself.*
It's hilarious to read how folks are trying to justify this *obvious* huge screw-up to themselves. You've been spending too much time with the FatWallet crowd, Shallow70


----------



## dyker

Something tells me we'll see a 5504 refurb deal coming up in the very near future as thousands of units get returned to CC and the retailer gets really pissed off...


----------



## tarfin

Thanks joesc, celo and Lizard_Boy for the answers.


----------



## antnjen

Quote:

_Originally posted by BeefStu_
*It's hilarious to read how folks are trying to justify this obvious huge screw-up to themselves. You've been spending too much time with the FatWallet crowd, Shallow70 *
Hey, Beef, I'm not trying to "justify" anything. It's called contract law. An offer was made, and I accepted. I did my due dilligence to ensure that it was a valid offer (I read the documentation online, AND I spoke to a CC representative directly who confirmed the information independently of what I read). At that point, it was no longer the case of a "typo" on the web site. It was a verifiable offer that I accepted. It would be no different than if a man who was drunk offered you his $50,000 Mercedes for $100 and you accepted and drove away in the Mercedes. Clearly a mistake, but in the eyes of the law, clearly a binding contract.


As for the folks who imply DNNA can't be bound by a mistake made by CC. Review your law books once again. It's a little thing called "agency law". CC is acting as an authorized agent of DNNA, and, therefore, binds DNNA to any contract it strikes with the consumer. For sure, DNNA has a case with CC, but that's not my problem. They can call me as a witness, if they'd like, but they can't go after me. I'll record the court proceedings on CourtTV with my new RTV5504, download it to my PC via DVArchive, and burn it do DVD for posterity's sake.


Finally, contract law goes out of its way to protect consumers from making stupid mistakes. Business owners, on the other hand, are expected to be a little smarter. If they aren't, Darwin has his way with them.


----------



## AndrewF

"They can call me as a witness, if they'd like, but they can't go after me. I'll record the court proceedings on CourtTV with my new RTV5504, download it to my PC via DVArchive, and burn it do DVD for posterity's sake."


I think that should be the official "funniest quote" of the thread.


Hilarious!


----------



## jrgreenman

Quote:

_Originally posted by BeefStu_
*Don't see why that would make any difference...*
I didn't say it would. I said "FWIW". If it ain't worth nothing to ya, c'est la vie.


----------



## xjimmyx

antnjen-


I certainly hope you are not an attorney and, if you are, that your malpractice insurance is paid. You more likely sound like a blowhard with a semester of contract law at community college.


You need to seriously review the rules of mistake before you apply them here, especially as broadly as you do.


Your "due diligence" analysis clearly shows that you know this is a mistake, and you are justifying the deal with your twisted logic.


You also state "It would be no different than if a man who was drunk offered you his $50,000 Mercedes for $100 and you accepted and drove away in the Mercedes. Clearly a mistake, but in the eyes of the law, clearly a binding contract." Are you nuts? Haven't you ever heard of capacity? A binding contract? Far from it.


Even your agency law argument is faulty for its broad assumptions.


Darwin also has his way when very little knowledge becomes dangerous.


If Replay revokes my subscription because they made a mistake, I'll gladly return my unit. The world is full of too many fools like you that think litigation as a knee-jerk reaction.


----------



## M509272

Hmmmm, the stores made a mistake. Well let's see, who's to blame for the fact that the ReplayTV website STILL has two pages, one being the homepage and the second being the 5504 product page indicating 3 years is included and then 99 cents a year after that. Is that the store's fault too?


After checking that website which said 3 years, ordered thru Amazon which stated 3 years, which I picked up at Circuit City after printing out the CC website which said free service. Looked at unit on shelf, said 3 years. Got box which had sticker saying 3 years. Called Replay CSR said 3 years. How could we be so blind and stupid and not realize it wasn't 3 years?


Now who thought that refurb deal was going to come along and include lifetime activation at that ridiculously low price? Why couldn't I assume that they were just clearing out stock?


The reality is they're going to have to eat this one otherwise it's going to be a huge debacle between alienating existing customers that bought more units (e.g. me with 3 + 1 new one going back to 20xx and 30xx and 45xx), dumping 1000's of units back to the stores, pissing off new customers, etc.


----------



## Pete Rod

CC stands by there return policy. 30 days cash back or credit to your card. As far as they know all units sold with service have service. No service should be taken up with ReplayTV. But they as always will take the return and do a RA with RTV.


----------



## jleavens

Quote:

_Originally posted by M509272_
*Hmmmm, the stores made a mistake. Well let's see, who's to blame for the fact that the ReplayTV website STILL has two pages, one being the homepage and the second being the 5504 product page indicating 3 years is included and then 99 cents a year after that. Is that the store's fault too?*
Nope. But I don't see anyone who bought from the ReplayTV store complaining here. Why is that? Well, because the price at the ReplayTV store is $499. It *does* include 3 years of service. You can still buy that today and it will be valid. I don't see what the problem is here.


What the stores did was to mark down the price, and *possibly* not tell people that service was included. But I ask this to anyone who did buy: was there any indication, either from the sales person, a sign on the demo unit, or on your receipt that says "Service activation required"? I've heard a lot of people say that they saw the notice, but still found their units seemingly activated.


If the bank makes a mistake and credits my account $25,000, do you think that when they take it away that I'm somehow bolstered by the fact that I have a screenshot of my electronic statement that shows me $25k in the positive?


----------



## antnjen

Quote:

_Originally posted by xjimmyx_
*antnjen-


I certainly hope you are not an attorney and, if you are, that your malpractice insurance is paid. You more likely sound like a blowhard with a semester of contract law at community college.


You need to seriously review the rules of mistake before you apply them here, especially as broadly as you do.


Your "due diligence" analysis clearly shows that you know this is a mistake, and you are justifying the deal with your twisted logic.


You also state "It would be no different than if a man who was drunk offered you his $50,000 Mercedes for $100 and you accepted and drove away in the Mercedes. Clearly a mistake, but in the eyes of the law, clearly a binding contract." Are you nuts? Haven't you ever heard of capacity? A binding contract? Far from it.


Even your agency law argument is faulty for its broad assumptions.


Darwin also has his way when very little knowledge becomes dangerous.


If Replay revokes my subscription because they made a mistake, I'll gladly return my unit. The world is full of too many fools like you that think litigation as a knee-jerk reaction.*
x,


Who mentioned litigation? Have you ever heard of mitigation, or would that just be a "knee-jerk" reaction. I am not an attorney, but you must be one given your knee-jerk reaction to assume that everyone else would litigate. Or, maybe it's not a knee-jerk reaction, but a jerk's reaction.


And, yes, Darwin will have his way with you, too.


----------



## Amazingly Smooth

Regardless of the law, everyone has to answer to their own conscience. Ah... screw it. I'm heading to RS. F__k RTV. Besides even if they go out of business I still have a $150 doorstop.


Cheers


----------



## Markz2k

I picked up both a 5504 from CC and a 5040 from RS yesterday. I hooked up the 5040 last night, did the setup and software update, and the setup screen confirmed it was activated; One-time fee paid. I haven't checked its activation status today, but the ethernet cable isn't plugged in anyway, so it won't be changing. 


I can see how DNNA would be able to de-activate a 5040 as the labels on the box stated activation was not included. They could flag all 50X0 units that connected for the first time on or after 12/17 and included 3-year service. When you call in to complain, they could ask for proof that you bought before 12/17. (I suspect someone will post a scan of a receipt showing a purchase at $499 dated before 12/17 to cover that issue)


To avoid a public outcry from the consumers that bought them, based on RS's and CC's advertising that 3-years service was included in the price, what they should do is either suck it up and leave them activated, or, at the very least, offer everybody who purchased a 5040 activation at a heavily discounted price. This reduces their losses, but will appease some consumers, and reduce the number of units that will be returned otherwise. I'd be willing to pay *up to* an additional $50 for a *lifetime* activation, even though the mistake was not mine. I say lifetime because the 3-year service plan started with the 5500 series, the 50X0 series had lifetime or monthly as an option, not 3-year. (And the new business model is back to monthly or lifetime.)


For the 5504 units though, they're basically stuck, the product packaging clearly states 3-years service is inluded. IANAL, but I'd bet any small-claims court would hold them to it.


Of course, if this had happened with virtually any other product sold at CC (except tivo) they would be plain SOL. If they mistakenly sold a TV at a lower price before they were supposed to, there'd be nothing they could do about it.


----------



## jleavens

Quote:

_Originally posted by jones07_
*jleavens

In the past you been known to have a source high up in DNNA. Are you saying you know something about how DNNA will responed to all this ?*
I had no insider knowledge of what Replay planned to do when I posted that and started the "what next?" thread. I had some gut instincts that I wanted to express publicly on the matter.


If and when I talk with people inside DNNA, I usually become extremely restricted about what I can say, so I try to get my opinions out first


----------



## MrO

Quote:

_Originally posted by jleavens_
*

If the bank makes a mistake and credits my account $25,000, do you think that when they take it away that I'm somehow bolstered by the fact that I have a screenshot of my electronic statement that shows me $25k in the positive?*
Not to get too off topic with the legal crap, but this thread got me wondering if a screen shot or printout is of any legal value anyway? Everybody knows one can easily "Photoshop" or otherwise doctor an image these days?


----------



## antnjen

Quote:

_Originally posted by jleavens_
*But I ask this to anyone who did buy: was there any indication, either from the sales person, a sign on the demo unit, or on your receipt that says "Service activation required"? I've heard a lot of people say that they saw the notice, but still found their units seemingly activated.
*
jleavens,


Absolutely not. I purchased mine from CC's web site and did the Express Pick-up thing. I never even visited the stock on the shelves, nor should I have. That's the point of Express Pick-up. I spoke directly to a CC csr that very clearly stated that service was included. And, my box had that all-too-familiar green sticker on it that says, "This ReplayTV unit includes 3 years of ReplayTV service!"


See, they were so excited about it that they even used an exclamation mark. The exclamation mark must mean it's a binding contract. (Hey, xjimmyx, before you have a knee-jerk reaction, that last statement was sarcasm)


----------



## antnjen

Quote:

_Originally posted by MrO_
*Not to get too off topic with the legal crap, but this thread got me wondering if a screen shot or printout is of any legal value anyway? Everybody knows one can easily "Photoshop" or otherwise doctor an image these days?*
O,


You're not trying to prove that DNNA murdered anyone. Even if it had any bearing, I doubt the authenticity would be called into question. And, btw, it would be DNNA's burden to prove you faked the evidence, not just simply that it could be faked.


----------



## tluxon

Quote:

_Originally posted by antnjen_
*...(Hey, xjimmyx, before you have a knee-jerk reaction, that last statement was sarcasm)*
Can we knock off the personal attacks, please?


----------



## HiHoStevo

QUESTION PLEASE!!!


I ran down to RS and picked up a couple of demo units (5040).


When I hooked them up, they downloaded the guide information and appear to be working the same as my old 3030 units.


What screen do I need to access and how do I navigate there to find out if these have already had the subscription activated?


Thank You,


Steve


----------



## tluxon

Setup->System Infomation->Service


----------



## BaysideBas

I hear the ichannels is being activated tonight and that the first offering will be downloaded to everyone's Replay on their next connect:


"DNNA, The Grinch That Stole Christmas"


----------



## jones07

Good One


----------



## rad

Before all this hit the fan, I had ordered a refurb from Replay, a 5504 for $419.44. I then found out about this 'deal' I could get a new for $149.00 at CC. I saw a bunch of conflicting info, was the 3 years included or not. So I called Replay and asked them about it. I asked if it was true that they were $149 and included 3 years activation. His response was that ALL 55XX series boxes came preactivated as part of the price. So I cancelled my refurb order and picked up a 5504 and 5508 at CC at the new pricing level. The boxes had the green sticker on the top saying 3 years activation, nobody at CC said a word about having to pay an activation fee and so far there's nothing in the 55XX's menus about activation and they say registered. It will be very interesting what comes out of this entire mess.


----------



## rad

Quote:

_Originally posted by tluxon_
*Setup->System Infomation->Service*
OK, my 55xx's say REGISTERED under Unit Info going through those prompts, I don't see anything in the menus that says anything about activated or needing activation. Is that because they're 55XX's and came preactivated???


----------



## newRTVuser

I got 2 demo units from Radio Shack


one has a broken power button (doesn't click on or off)

The other one is NOT activated. It's prompting me to pay a 1-time fee or monthly blah blah blah.


They're both going back tonight.


Does anybody have a screen cap of the RadioShack webpage that said the 3-years of activation were included?


I could use it.

Thanks

*EDIT:* What is the zones-code to put the unit BACK into demo mode?

*EDIT2:* The Replay FAQ says that 876-Zones = Totally resets your unit. Will force a full setup the next time you reboot. but this doesn't work on my 5040. Is there another Zones code to force a full setup?


----------



## chain777

Quote:

_Originally posted by rad_
*OK, my 55xx's say REGISTERED under Unit Info going through those prompts, I don't see anything in the menus that says anything about activated or needing activation. Is that because they're 55XX's and came preactivated???*
Just curious, what exactly does it say next to Service under unit info?


My 5xxx series (not new, already lifetime) says: Activated (one-time fee paid).


Even if it initially says your activated, don't be too sure until you force a net connect (243 zones-net connect) and check the status again. Also check the Replay site for your activation status.


----------



## Scyber

According to FW, a number of people are reporting that their boxes were registered last night, but now are nagging about activation.


----------



## Roto

Yes, but the FatWallet people are also clinically insane. That thread is almost up to 100 pages now!


----------



## rad

Quote:

_Originally posted by chain777_
*Just curious, what exactly does it say next to Service under unit info?


My 5xxx series (not new, already lifetime) says: Activated (one-time fee paid).


Even if it initially says your activated, don't be too sure until you force a net connect (243 zones-net connect) and check the status again. Also check the Replay site for your activation status.*
It says registered. Do you have a 55XX or a 50XX series box? The Replay site has this line in the Service Activation page:

*(Note: if you do not see the "Service Activation" item in the Setup menu, you are already activated.)*


I don't see a Service Activation item anywhere in the menus. I guess I just keep my fingers crossed. I've already forced a connection to Replay and no change.


----------



## gweempose

Quote:

_Originally posted by newRTVuser_
*

What is the zones-code to put the unit BACK into demo mode?*
There is no way to put the Replay back into demo mode. When you perform the initial setup, it actually deletes all of the demo files.

Quote:

_Originally posted by chain777_
*

Even if it initially says your activated, don't be too sure until you force a net connect (243 zones-net connect) and check the status again. Also check the Replay site for your activation status.*
Where on the site do you go to check your activation status?


----------



## gweempose

Quote:

_Originally posted by Roto_
*

Yes, but the FatWallet people are also clinically insane. That thread is almost up to 100 pages now!*
LMAO


----------



## jones07

Got some great deals off of FW. But they are nuts when it come to these mistaken deals..........some of them


----------



## chain777

Quote:

_Originally posted by rad_
*It says registered. Do you have a 55XX or a 50XX series box? The Replay site has this line in the Service Activation page:


(Note: if you do not see the "Service Activation" item in the Setup menu, you are already activated.)


I don't see a Service Activation item anywhere in the menus. I guess I just keep my fingers crossed. I've already forced a connection to Replay and no change.*
Go here and plug in your info. See what comes back. It will either be: this unit is already activated or it will bring you to a subscription page giving you the option to subscribe monthly of lifetime...in which case you DON'T have an activated unit.


----------



## jrgreenman

Ruh oh Rorge. Looks like they caught up with me.


Yesterday it said "Activated (one time fee paid)".


After a 243 zones today it says: "Grace period expires 12/22"


Oh well. One more trip to RS to return it.


----------



## rad

Quote:

_Originally posted by chain777_
*Go here and plug in your info. See what comes back. It will either be: this unit is already activated or it will bring you to a subscription page giving you the option to subscribe monthly of lifetime...in which case you DON'T have an activated unit.*
Plugged it in and got:


That unit has already been activated. Please check your number and try again.


Looks like I'm OK then, riiiiight????


----------



## chain777

Quote:

_Originally posted by rad_
*Plugged it in and got:


That unit has already been activated. Please check your number and try again.


Looks like I'm OK then, riiiiight????*
I'm not familiar with the 55xx series boxes, but it looks like your in better shape than us 5xxx series buyers. If I was you, I'd hold on and see what transpires over the next couple of days.


After a couple more net connects, check back on the status. You may be one of the lucky ones.


----------



## rad

Quote:

_Originally posted by chain777_
*I'm not familiar with the 55xx series boxes, but it looks like your in better shape than us 5xxx series buyers. If I was you, I'd hold on and see what transpires over the next couple of days.


After a couple more net connects, check back on the status. You may be one of the lucky ones.*
Thanks - RAD


----------



## steverap

I have connected several times throughout the day, and both my RS 5040 units are still activated. Both boxes had the "Subscription Fee Notice" red tag. When I set them up last night, I repeatedly did a net connect on them until they FINALLY downloaded the 5.1 software (build 19). This took 3 times on one unit, and 5 times on another.


Those of you that have been deactivated, what version of software are you running? I'm trying to figure out the algorithm they're using for deactivation. Radio Shack did not record the serial number of either when I purchased them. Could it be that those who quickly upgraded their software somehow missed getting deactivated? That's probably not the reason, but I haven't heard of a better one yet. I guess I'll wait and see...


----------



## chain777

I got my RS 5040 this morning, got it set up and running with it showing it was lifetime activated (it came with software ver. 4.5 build 140). I forced a net connect, it downloaded the latest build (5.1 190) and still showed it as activated.


Then I read about the de-activations, so I forced another net connect (after verifying on Replays site that mine was NOT activated), and then it showed grace period ends 12/22 with the service option now in the setup menu.


So, it seems it may take a while for them to catch up, but they apparently do after some time.


----------



## newRTVuser

Quote:

_Originally posted by chain777_
*I got my RS 5040 this morning, got it set up and running with it showing it was lifetime activated


Then I read about the de-activations, so I forced another net connect (after verifying on Replays site that mine was NOT activated), and then it showed grace period ends 12/22 with the service option now in the setup menu.*
I have a question. If you had NEVER connected it to a phone line or ethernet cable ever again after this morning (when it thought it was activated). Could you still be using it now as a rudimentary recording device? (albeit without any of the channel guide info)


Or do Replays HAVE to be reconnected once in a while to remain active EVEN if the unit thinks that it's got lifetime service?


I just want to know: if I get one that erroneously thinks that it's activated for 3-years, can I keep it blissfully unaware of the truth?


----------



## chain777

You have to connect periodically, or the unit becomes a pricey doorstop.


----------



## icecow

Quote:

_Originally posted by Roto_
*Yes, but the FatWallet people are also clinically insane. That thread is almost up to 100 pages now!*
I thought they were just really happy


cow


----------



## icecow

More ugly analysis:


Ya could make a backup of the drive awhile it was still activated for backup purposes. Then set the connection type to phone without the phone being connected. Then you'd have a fabled RTV client. You could stream shows or move shows if had loopback, make manual records to resolve conflicts.


Ya could modify both your home Replay and the new suspended-activated box(SAB) to have removeable hardrives and keep the SAB in yer RV or Caravan.


oh what am i talking about


----------



## Roto

Well I double checked mine just now and both are still activated after connecting again, so I'll just keep my fingers crossed. Besides they owe me after I bought a 4040 from them directly at full price 


If they ever want to compete with Tivo they should just use this screw up to their advantage and leave it alone. Deactivating them isn't going to get people to pay the $299. Most people will just take it back to the store and never buy another Replay. Not to mention all the returns will also anger the retailers, who I imagine were pretty happy yesterday to finally see these going out the door. Both of mine had been sitting around Radio Shack for 6 months.


----------



## sfhub

Quote:

_Originally posted by icecow_
*Ya could make a backup of the drive awhile it was still activated for backup purposes. Then set the connection type to phone without the phone being connected. Then you'd have a fabled RTV client.*
If the clocks drift too much you won't be able to stream and it'll get

annoying to setup recordings.


----------



## heathriel

As soon as you boot up a machine that has the image from another machine, you'll get nothing but a nag screen. It is a doorstop until you connect, and if you've changed the image to not have the correct settings, you'll have to 382-Zones it up.


So, no, you can't do that.


----------



## newRTVuser

Quote:

_Originally posted by heathriel_
*As soon as you boot up a machine that has the image from another machine, you'll get nothing but a nag screen. It is a doorstop until you connect, and if you've changed the image to not have the correct settings, you'll have to 382-Zones it up.


So, no, you can't do that.*
What about booting up a machine with its own original backup image? Would that eliminate the need to re-connect?


I mean, if I get an RTV that is currently activated and I make a backup of the drive and disconnect the RTV from an active phone line. After a while (days? weeks? months?) the replay will dmand to be connected again, right. So could I, at that point, restore the drive to it's initial state and be good to go for weeks/months again before it demanded to be reconnected?


----------



## heathriel

You *can* use an image from the same unit. You will be able to stream and manually record. It wants to connect every few days - less than 14, greater than 5 (never had a monthly unit so I am going by anecdotal evidence) - so if you want to keep repatching every week, losing all your shows, go for it


----------



## newRTVuser

Quote:

_Originally posted by heathriel_
*You *can* use an image from the same unit. You will be able to stream and manually record.*



Cool.

Quote:

*It wants to connect every few days - less than 14, greater than 5 (never had a monthly unit so I am going by anecdotal evidence) - so if you want to keep repatching every week, losing all your shows, go for it *
ACK! I was hoping it would be more like an "every couple months" thing. If it was every couple months, I'd deal with the hassle of reimaging the drive and just keep my "suspended-activated box" to rewind/pause shows. I'd pay $150 for just that. I can live without the channel guide etc BUT, if we're talking every few days, or even every week, that starts to become a pain.


I may still try and hunt another one down tomorrow, but it seems like those RadioShack 3-year activations are disappearring off of the units, and I'd hate to be stuck with a doorstop in a month because an "activated" unit all of a sudden changed into an "un-activated" one.


Thanks again for the info


----------



## heathriel

It is possible that it never needs to connect at all - *real* lifetime units can sit on a shelf for years and still be fine when they get turned on. The monthly and 3 year activations, however, are the ones that cause problems.


----------



## mikestanley

Quote:

_Originally posted by Roto_
*If they ever want to compete with Tivo they should just use this screw up to their advantage and leave it alone. Deactivating them isn't going to get people to pay the $299. Most people will just take it back to the store and never buy another Replay. Not to mention all the returns will also anger the retailers, who I imagine were pretty happy yesterday to finally see these going out the door. Both of mine had been sitting around Radio Shack for 6 months.*
Not sure that it would have done them alot of good in a broad sense to just eat the $299 loss on these units, but I can say that for me anyway, if I'd gotten to keep my lifetime/3yrs service I would have ended up buying at least one more unit and I would have been happy to pay for the service.


But frankly, not only did I find the device kludgy and slow compared to our Tivo, my wife hated it. I told her I might be willing to pay $9.95/mo just to be able to record shows we want to archive so I could copy them to the PC with DVArchive but she said no way. So we have a Tivo 2 on the way from Amazon for $165 after rebate and she's happy to pay $3 more/mo for that unit, because in her words, "Tivo is easier to use and works better." Can't argue with that - especially not for what she uses the Tivo for.


----------



## YBDBDOO

Now I'm worried;


I bought (2) 5504 units for gifts at $499 the day of the price decrease. (No, I hadn't checked the forum until after I bought, was dying yesterday watching the "deals" flying by...) They have been wrapped nicely and shipped to two different relatives. They are going to just love me if it appears they will need to pay to get them to work. Neither of them has any wealth, so I am going to look like a flake, and it is going to be a huge hassle to get them back and returned to Fry's.


I just hope that these units will work as advertised. I think I will just keep my mouth shut and take the heat (if it comes) from these relatives. To make it worse, they are on my wife's side of the family, so there may be further carnage...


Just my luck....


----------



## dglasgo1

Noticed plenty of the Radio Shack 5040's are coming to terms and requiring activation now (as mine did).


Anyone have a 55xx that said it was activated, and now is not? Wonder if it'll only catch up with th 50xx's.


-Don


----------



## Celo

Quote:

_Originally posted by YBDBDOO_
*Now I'm worried;


I bought (2) 5504 units for gifts at $499 the day of the price decrease. (No, I hadn't checked the forum until after I bought, was dying yesterday watching the "deals" flying by...) They have been wrapped nicely and shipped to two different relatives. They are going to just love me if it appears they will need to pay to get them to work. Neither of them has any wealth, so I am going to look like a flake, and it is going to be a huge hassle to get them back and returned to Fry's.


I just hope that these units will work as advertised. I think I will just keep my mouth shut and take the heat (if it comes) from these relatives. To make it worse, they are on my wife's side of the family, so there may be further carnage...


Just my luck....*
I don't think you will have any problems. Make sure you keep all your receipts. The worst case, you would have to fax them to RTV.


----------



## Celo

Quote:

_Originally posted by dglasgo1_
*Noticed plenty of the Radio Shack 5040's are coming to terms and requiring activation now (as mine did).


Anyone have a 55xx that said it was activated, and now is not? Wonder if it'll only catch up with th 50xx's.


-Don*
Yesterday & today (double checked with their website also), one-time fee paid message still there. Hopefully, I won't have any problems.


----------



## icecow

Quote:

_Originally posted by jleavens_
*Just remember that when people discover they are being robbed blind, they may try to collect from those who "robbed". Not saying there's anything untoward about using a $150 Replay that didn't require activation, just following the analogy.


Let's just say that if you bought a unit and it said "activation required" anywhere, I wouldn't feel totally confident that you got a freebie... Time will tell.*
That's baloony. Radioshack is the ones with the 'activation required' boxes. Radioshack(and Replay) has been confusing people about the prices on these things since I've ever seen them there. The price at the register comes up as $599. Their boxes say 'activation required', there signs say $250, the sales person tells you they come with 3 years subscription if he knows or just reads you what he sees on a sign or the box. I've been to probably 10 radioshacks and probaby seen the correct sign up twice. I've had chats with alot of radioshack personel, some which were managers evangelizing to them the new price model. If I ever walked back in the store I saw the same signs, nothing changed. Over the last 2 months I've been unclear if I was the one that had the whole thing wrong. And I can't figure out for the life of me if a 5040 from radioshack has 3 years or lifetime(or if it is activated at all).

This is nothing new. Look at this thread. Noone has a clue. they have to figure it out by seeing what they got when they get home.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=332825 


Then comes out the product description on their web page for $150. I called 5 radioshacks and everyone had something different to say. "It's $150 and you cant return it if you open the box and activate it" whatever that means. "It comes with 3 years...went on sale for $150.". "It's 499 and includes 3 years". "it's $250 to activate it for life"


----------



## Chriš2

Just bought a 5508 for my mother, and I took pictures of everything, the pricing in Circuit City, the sticker on the box, and the pamphlets inside the box. The only thing I didn't get was a recording of the store manager telling me "Yes you get 3 years included, they lowered the prices yesterday"


please excuse the image quality (camera phone - tried to be discreet in the store)


Pricing in Circuit City showing "No Monthly Fees" with "for 3 years" written in by an employee.


----------



## Chriš2

green sticker on outside of box says "This ReplayTV unit includes 3 years of free service!"


----------



## Chriš2

Literature inside box explaining 3 years of service for free, and .99/month afterwards.


Again, sorry for crappy image quality (camera phone).


----------



## HiHoStevo

Well I picked up two 5040's at two different Radio Shack's... both were the store demo's.


The first one says "one time fee paid," the second one wanted to be activated the minute I did the initial setup.


I have run 243 zones a few times and so far it still says one time fee paid. That may change so I will keep an eye on it and let it run for a few days. It did update to the new software after I did the first 243 zones.


Steve


----------



## pianoman41

Quote:

_Originally posted by egcarter_
*Here is the new retail pricing structure for the Replay TV models:


RTV5504 $149.99

RTV5508 $299.99

RTV5516 $449.99

RTV5532 $799.99


Service Subscription is no longer included in the price, but is available as a lifetime deal for $299.99 or $12.95 a month.


Eric*
I picked up a pair of 5040s at RS for $149 each. The first was a demo model that was *not* activated and requires it. If I go to replaytv.com and try and activate it, it gives me two options for pricing: $9.95/month or $250 lifetime. I know that was the old price scheme but does that still apply for 5XXX models, seeing as how their web site is still showing this pricing scheme? Or will it go up to the $12.95/month $299 lifetime as well?


----------



## tluxon

Quote:

_Originally posted by ChriÅ¡_
*Just bought a 5508 for my mother, and I took pictures of everything, the pricing in Circuit City, the sticker on the box, and the pamphlets inside the box. The only thing I didn't get was a recording of the store manager telling me "Yes you get 3 years included, they lowered the prices yesterday"


please excuse the image quality (camera phone - tried to be discreet in the store)


Pricing in Circuit City showing "No Monthly Fees" with "for 3 years" written in by an employee.*
I'd say you've got Circuit City on this one - if it becomes an issue. I don't know if DNNA is at fault, but I hope DNNA bails CC out to avoid disenfranchising a major reseller.


Tim


----------



## AndrewF

There is a rumor that Circuit City has a new ad coming out for $99 for 5504. If you had bought the 5504 for 499, and priced matched it to %110, that comes out to....


$55


Anybody who did that and has a


1. Green sticker

2. Receipt for $499


is probably set. So almost all of the people that got in this deal didn't get the best possible deal. Maybe Replay should be thankful that it is not that much worse.


----------



## ashVID

No matter what we are all losers... if they dont honor the activation, they have got THOUSANDS of pissed off new owners which will lead to their demise. If they DO honor the activation, they dont have the resources to support this many new devices for FREE for 3 years, which will lead to their demise. Either way, ALL replay owners are screwed. The fatwallet effect may have brought down this entire company... all because of a typo at CC... OUCH...




ash =o)


----------



## icecow

Quote:

_Originally posted by ashVID_
*No matter what we are all losers... ........ If they DO honor the activation, they dont have the resources to support this many new devices for FREE for 3 years, which will lead to their demise. Either way, ALL replay owners are screwed.
*
The sky is falling!

*Quote:*



The fatwallet effect may have brought down this entire company... all because of a typo at CC... OUCH...


ash =o)
Alot of maniacs on Fatwallet. Alot of maniacs everywhere.

But you can't blame people for clustering together to call on the promises that companies make to the mass public with advertisements.


I'd think some of these companies need to have their advertising teams spent some time on fatwallet; they might learn something about economics.


cow


----------



## dglasgo1

Quote:

_Originally posted by AndrewF_
*There is a rumor that Circuit City has a new ad coming out for $99 for 5504. If you had bought the 5504 for 499, and priced matched it to %110, that comes out to....


So almost all of the people that got in this deal didn't get the best possible deal. Maybe Replay should be thankful that it is not that much worse.*
Well.. if they do that in the next 30-days, you get back the difference, no? Otherwise you can just return it and get the new price!


-Don


----------



## Celo

Quote:

_Originally posted by icecow_

*The sky is falling! 

I'd think some of these companies need to have their advertising teams spent some time on fatwallet; they might learn something about economics.

cow*
*
Isn't that the truth *


----------



## sfr79

I finally did the initial set up of my 5504. it went through, so then I decide to go to the web page to finish the registration. At that point it asks for the $250.


So then I spent about 40 mintues on hold last night at replaytv's support. Finally talk to someone and he says as far as he can see on the system that I'm all set, and that I shouldn't have any problems.


This clearly wasn't a well executed plan. Especially before the holidays, because it seems like all of these systems will have to spend time on the phone w/ replay to get their situation fixed.


I also ordered a refurb'd 5040 before this deal was announced and that finally shipped yesterday, I hope I don't have to deal with this mess on that one too.


----------



## bakerzdosen

FWIW, radioshack.com finally added this to both the 5040 and the 5080 web pages:


"*ReplayTV service is required at $12.95/month or a $299 Lifetime Service fee good for the life of the unit."


Mine's still activated though... (fingers crossed)


----------



## wfay

Not interested in offending Replay/Tivo or even TVGuide/Zap2It with this comment, but really, how much does this "service" cost when you are not connecting via modem (which requires local POPs, clearly a few bucks)???


I think the $250/lifetime and $10/mo is a ridiculous fee to prop up the company and keep them alive economically. They should sell the hardware for a profit, sell the service at cost + 10% (no lifetime offering, just $2/mo or something reasonable paid yearly, don't offer modem connection only broadband) and offer some value-added services to the content that costs money as another profit source (like Tivo's HMO).


OR they should give the hardware away, include the cost of the hardware in the 3yr subscription fee which is required per unit and can only be paid directly to Replay via their website/phone call. None of this "some people paid $500 which includes the fee and some people didn't".


DNNA has gone about this COMPLETELY the wrong way. The RIGHT way is to just pull all your inventory in your supply chain and rebrand it as a new model number (5514 etc) which does NOT come with subscription included. Then this issue of selling the 5504 for $150 at CC, and the 5040 for $150 at RS would not have ever happened. Of course, simply pulling inventory from supply chain is expensive, but I think this whole $150 fiasco has occurred simply because some CxO said "oh crap we forget to put together an Xmas2003 strategy, let's do something really quick" and of course they completely dropped the ball as a result.


DNNA, plan ahead next time!!! My 3 units are going back to RS the day after Xmas unless I can get 3yr or lifetime subs on them. I'm sure they will love taking this stock back in to their inventory. I hope it finds its way back to you for refurbishing. Thanks to Panasonic for my amazing Showstopper that is still running like a champ with an upgraded hard drive (the old one failed).


----------



## jobber99

Quote:

_Originally posted by wfay_

DNNA, plan ahead next time!!! [/b]
Assuming there is a next time . . . this will hurt up DNNA bad.


----------



## winter

Quote:

_Originally posted by wfay_
*Of course, simply pulling inventory from supply chain is expensive, but I think this whole $150 fiasco has occurred simply because some CxO said "oh crap we forget to put together an Xmas2003 strategy, let's do something really quick" and of course they completely dropped the ball as a result.*
I agree completely - anyone with half a brain could have seen this fiasco coming, its smells of a last minute Christmas panic move.


----------



## tluxon

How much do you wanna bet there's going to be a great deal on refurbs soon after Christmas?


----------



## pianoman41

Two 5040s here from RS. One a demo and one in the box. Both with yellow activation stickers required on the outside and the note on the inside indicating same. On setup, both required activation and showed a grace period until 12/23.


----------



## Bas2000

Quote:

_Originally posted by beatwerx_
*radio shack didn't have a clue when i bought mine. They told me that i still needed to activate for like $200. I just said ok whatever. I took it home with a Big Red sticker on top talking about needing a activation fee and another sticker on the side saying " activation fee required" With all that mine IS activated with the "one time fee paid"!*
RS didn't know about the $150 price. I bought a sealed 5040 that had the red tag. I came home and setup it up. The waybill on the box was dated May 21, 03 so it was from the original stock. Bummer is this 5040 needs to be activated ( My 3 day grace period will expire on Dec. 23.


Rat Shack has another 5040 that is a floor demo. I'm going to take this one back and swap them to see if it has the lifetime activation.


----------



## samlewis

Just picked a 5040 up from RatShack for $149.99. Red sticker on the front stating that activation was required. After setup though it shows "Activated (one-time fee paid)".


That is exactly what my other unit shows that I paid lifetime for.


So far so good!


----------



## MrO

Quote:

_Originally posted by Bas2000_
*RS didn't know about the $150 price. I bought a sealed 5040 that had the red tag. I came home and setup it up. The waybill on the box was dated May 21, 03 so it was from the original stock. Bummer is this 5040 needs to be activated ( My 3 day grace period will expire on Dec. 23.


Rat Shack has another 5040 that is a floor demo. I'm going to take this one back and swap them to see if it has the lifetime activation.*


Probably not worth the effort. As I've previously posted (sorry, may have been at FW), I got 2 units - one floor demo, one new (sealed box). The demo said Grace expired in 7/31 (obviously used). Called support (India) and got the grace reset, assured that I would have to pay.


The new unit worked after the initial connect with the message "Activated (one-time fee paid). *However*, the status changed yesterday - I checked online, and it took me to the activation payment choices. Last night, after the unit connected to Replay, the status changed to "Grace expires 12/22"


Bummer - I'm expecting to return both, just waiting till the madness dies down.


----------



## antnjen

Quote:

_Originally posted by Bas2000_
*RS didn't know about the $150 price. I bought a sealed 5040 that had the red tag. I came home and setup it up. The waybill on the box was dated May 21, 03 so it was from the original stock. Bummer is this 5040 needs to be activated ( My 3 day grace period will expire on Dec. 23.


Rat Shack has another 5040 that is a floor demo. I'm going to take this one back and swap them to see if it has the lifetime activation.*
Bas, I disagree. The bummer would be if the box didn't have a sticker on it clamoring about the activation fee required. The people who bought 55XXs from CC with green "This ReplayTV unit has already been activated" sticker on it would be the ones bummed


----------



## Bas2000

Quote:

_Originally posted by Roto_
*Slim to none. The box you bought never came with activation. It was $500 + activation. Maybe we can figure out what the difference is between the activated ones and the non.


Both of mine (already activated) have shipping stickers on the bottom of the box with the date they were shipped to RadioShack. One is May 21st and the other is June 1st


The serial numbers end with 1931 and 2300. This was around the time SonicBlue was selling the preactivated refurbished units on their website, but I'm not sure if it was actually before that. I ordered one in early June, I believe.*
My 5040 from Rat Shack has a serial number that ends with 3170. I bought that today and it wasn't activated  After the initial setup, it has a 3 day grace. After performing the 382 reset, it now has a 10 day grace.


My most recent 5040 purchased directly from DNNA ends with 4093. It was new and pre-activated. I got this less than a week ago.


----------



## Bas2000

Quote:

_Originally posted by antnjen_
*Bas, I disagree. The bummer would be if the box didn't have a sticker on it clamoring about the activation fee required. The people who bought 55XXs from CC with green "This ReplayTV unit has already been activated" sticker on it would be the ones bummed*
antnjen, what I don't understand is all the ppl getting 5040s from RS and they are activated regardless of what the box says.


hell, even my new 5040 from DNNA that's pre-activated had papers inside the box stating I need to activate it. Of course that wasn't the case! I bought it direct from them for $400 with activation. This was my third replaytv.


----------



## icecow

this thread is boring and addictive


----------



## mike1650

I bought 3 of these, one a 5516 160 hour unit, based on his post.

Should I return them? I might keep the 5516 anyway but sure would like to know what to do with the others.


----------



## telamon

Quote:

_Originally posted by Bas2000_
*antnjen, what I don't understand is all the ppl getting 5040s from RS and they are activated regardless of what the box says.


hell, even my new 5040 from DNNA that's pre-activated had papers inside the box stating I need to activate it. Of course that wasn't the case! I bought it direct from them for $400 with activation. This was my third replaytv.*
From what I've read in pouring through the FW thread, at some point DNNA made a deal with RS to include activation to help them move the remaining 50xx series units.


RS stores have signs listing a $499 price with activation include for 3 years and $.99/month thereafter prior to the drop.


How DNNA implemented this with the RS stock already in the supply chain I haven't found any consensus on.


----------



## GooberedUp

Quote:

_Originally posted by telamon_
*From what I've read in pouring through the FW thread, at some point DNNA made a deal with RS to include activation to help them move the remaining 50xx series units.


RS stores have signs listing a $499 price with activation include for 3 years and $.99/month thereafter prior to the drop.


How DNNA implemented this with the RS stock already in the supply chain I haven't found any consensus on.*
Like any company, RPTV likely keeps a list of product serial numbers for items it sells to its resellers. All they would have to do is activate those blocks I would imagine. Or, deactivate them . . . RS doesn't track the serial numbers for the ones it sells. So, I think RPTV will have a hard time on their end determining when the box was purchased.


So, depending on what day and what price you paid (or at least what you tell them) will likely reactivate you if you becmome inactivated. Problems will arise if you are asked for proof.


After Christmas should be interesting.


----------



## antnjen

Quote:

_Originally posted by Bas2000_
*antnjen, what I don't understand is all the ppl getting 5040s from RS and they are activated regardless of what the box says.


hell, even my new 5040 from DNNA that's pre-activated had papers inside the box stating I need to activate it. Of course that wasn't the case! I bought it direct from them for $400 with activation. This was my third replaytv.*
Can't explain that, Bas. All I was saying is that with the 5040s, since the boxes had stickers saying so, there is an expectation that service was additional. With the 55XXs, since the boxes had stickers saying so, there is an expectation that service was included.


FYI, I returned my RS 5040 today (the one that I bought yesterday). Since it had a sticker on it saying service is required, I should have had no expectation that service was included, regardless of what happens if I set the box up and register it. My CC 5504, OTOH, is a different story. I have every reason to expect that service is included.


----------



## GooberedUp

ReplayLyndon and my RS salemen (all 3 of them) mentioned that ALL RS units come with three years programming. Their website said the same thing. Expectations are most assuredly reasonably there. As was mentioned, even the activated unit direct from RPTV had the activation required stickers on them and inside them.


----------



## icecow

Quote:

_Originally posted by GooberedUp_
*So, depending on what day and what price you paid (or at least what you tell them) will likely reactivate you if you becmome inactivated. Problems will arise if you are asked for proof.


After Christmas should be interesting.*
So what would stop someone from buying one today, waiting till christmas morning to activate it. Call ReplayTV. Tell them you bought it (cash if asked)a month ago as a christmas present and have no idea where the reciept is. If hasseled tell them they are ruining your F'n christmas(Make sure you get a Texas line). If no go, take it back after christmas.


sorry. I'm the type of person that walks by a bank and can see how to rob it even if I [EDIT: don't] intent to. So to speak.


cow


----------



## antnjen

Quote:

_Originally posted by GooberedUp_
*ReplayLyndon and my RS salemen (all 3 of them) mentioned that ALL RS units come with three years programming. Their website said the same thing. Expectations are most assuredly reasonably there. As was mentioned, even the activated unit direct from RPTV had the activation required stickers on them and inside them.*
I'd rather bet on written communication, as opposed to what is "told" to me on a web forum or worse, by a RS salesperson. BTW, you got a RS salesperson to stop studying for their geometry quiz long enough to talk to you?


----------



## GooberedUp

Quote:

_Originally posted by icecow_
*So what would stop someone from buying one today, waiting till christmas morning to activate it. Call ReplayTV. Tell them you bought it (cash if asked)a month ago as a christmas present and have no idea where the reciept is. If hasseled tell them they are ruining your F'n christmas(Make sure you get a Texas line). If no go, take it back after christmas.


cow*
Nothing it seems.


----------



## BaysideBas

Quote:

_Originally posted by antnjen_
*BTW, you got a RS salesperson to stop studying for their geometry quiz long enough to talk to you?*
More likely a "recess" quiz...


----------



## icecow

Quote:

_Originally posted by BaysideBas_
*More likely a "recess" quiz...*
Hop Scotch or hairline?


cow


----------



## GooberedUp

Quote:

_Originally posted by antnjen_
*I'd rather bet on written communication, as opposed to what is "told" to me on a web forum or worse, by a RS salesperson. BTW, you got a RS salesperson to stop studying for their geometry quiz long enough to talk to you?*
I'd rather bet on written comms too, but verbal promises are binding as well. The RS people who told me this were in their mid 30s to upper 40s. Most high-school school kids aren't at work on their lunch hour.


----------



## antnjen

Quote:

_Originally posted by GooberedUp_
*I'd rather bet on written comms too, but verbal promises are binding as well. The RS people who told me this were in their mid 30s to upper 40s. Most high-school school kids aren't at work on their lunch hour.*
So, then, you got the RS salespeople to take their lithium long enough to have a conversation with you?


----------



## Roto

Quote:

_Originally posted by antnjen_
*So, then, you got the RS salespeople to take their lithium long enough to have a conversation with you?*
Surprisingly, when I got mine it was the best sales experience I ever had at RadioShack. But I guess it makes sense since I rarely buy anything more than cables or adapters there. They were quick and pretty helpful.


Usually when I go to RadioShack they always ask if you need help right away and then when you're ready to check out nobody's at the counter to ring you up because they went off to help the person who just walked in.


----------



## GooberedUp

Quote:

_Originally posted by antnjen_
*So, then, you got the RS salespeople to take their lithium long enough to have a conversation with you?*
LOL. Yeah, not the brightest bulbs in the basement, but I'm usually in and out of there opretty fast and don't engage in too much conversation.


----------



## bsoplinger

I got one of the 150 RS deals, figuring I'd have to pay for activation. I looked through the replay FAQ on activation and noticed 1 thing, the price is grandfathered from increases if you get the month plan. What they didn't say was anything about signing up for monthly and they switching to lifetime. I was wondering if that was possible or not so I called them.


Now is when it gets interesting. The pleasant person I talked to said that as of Monday, there will be a price increase, to 12.95/mo or 299 lifetime *and* all current 9.95/mo subscribers would be paying the higher price starting next month. I figured she meant that if I chose to not active today and instead waited til next week it was 12.95 and asked but she again told me that if I got the monthly service that the price would be 12.95 a month starting with January.


 Do these folks know what they're talking about or not? I'm willing to go with 10 bucks a month for a few months to decide, but 13 quickly adds up (10 does fast enough as it is). For that matter, since I do have 30 days to return it at RS, I'd have to buy at least a month to try it.


I looked through the owners manual and except for 2 little paragraphs telling me that I need to activate the unit to use it, there isn't anything in writing. And I'm worried about depending on a web page of info knowing how easily the page could be changed!


You folks who already have the units, what do you suggest?


Trouble is, I have a DVR through Time Warner which is rather nice, records 2 shows at once. I just dislike the quality and am very impressed by what the replay unit produces over the cable company's box not to mention being able to bring it directly into my computer for editing, well worth the price, I think. Its just that I've gotten used to being able to record 2 shows at once.


----------



## tluxon

Quote:

_Originally posted by bsoplinger_
*I looked through the owners manual and except for 2 little paragraphs telling me that I need to activate the unit to use it, there isn't anything in writing. And I'm worried about depending on a web page of info knowing how easily the page could be changed!*
Don't worry about the web page. The Replay you're using will tell you if it needs to be activated - it even gives you the phone number, if I remember correctly. If you have to add activation, I highly recommend lifetime. You will get your money refunded if you return the unit, and if you ever decide to eBay it, units that have lifetime get just about every cent back out of it. If you opt for monthly, you'll get nothing back for the activation.
Quote:

*

...Its just that I've gotten used to being able to record 2 shows at once.*
The only way around that is to get more than one Replay, which makes sense anyway if you have more than one TV. We always found there wasn't much point having a TV without a VCR nearby - now we find there's not much use in a TV without a Replay nearby. Streaming is wonderful .


Tim


----------



## pianoman41

Quote:

_Originally posted by icecow_
*So what would stop someone from buying one today, waiting till christmas morning to activate it. Call ReplayTV. Tell them you bought it (cash if asked)a month ago as a christmas present and have no idea where the reciept is.
*
I thought of this exact scenario, but for legitimate customers. 


Unlike me, who always waits until the last minute, some people actually do their Chirstmas shopping--get this--early. So if I bought a 5040 from RS for Aunt Edie back in October, wrapped it up and mailed it to her in Walla Walla, WA and put a note on it saying, "From Santa--don't open until XMas", what happens when she opens it up on December 25th and tries to set it up, only to find out it needs activation (and a little of her $$$$ as well)? I bought it in October with service, but now it doesn't have it.


Since RS doesn't log serial numbers at time of purchase (like myself and others have observed first-hand), how do they know when its purchased vs date of activation?


----------



## tluxon

I suppose they could always prompt your Aunt Edie to give you a call, saying, "Santa, they say I've got to send them a copy of your receipt". If they want to be hard-nosed about it, I guess they could do something like that, but I sure hope they let wisdom get the better part of valor and leave it alone. I guess we'll know soon enough.


Tim


----------



## Bobcrane

When a deal is too good to be true....

It was worth the chance to buy it with hopes (albeit minor) of keeping the unit. I'm certain I could lie and say I bought it for 499 and have a good chance of keeping it activated. But I'm also certain it would be stealing.


----------



## BeefStu

Quote:

_Originally posted by Bobcrane_
*When a deal is too good to be true....

It was worth the chance to buy it with hopes (albeit minor) of keeping the unit. I'm certain I could lie and say I bought it for 499 and have a good chance of keeping it activated. But I'm also certain it would be stealing.*
If DNNA is stupid enough to believe lies like you mention (which FatWallet denizens have been steadily attempting to feed them since yesterday) then they don't deserve to be in business. I'm ashamed at their response (or lack of response) to this issue.


----------



## tluxon

They may not have anyone _able_ to respond:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=339728 


From that thread:
Quote:

_Originally posted by indrg_
*From a reliable source I can confirm that indeed large layoff primarily affecting ReplayTV division occurred some time in the 4th Qtr.

They laid-off the whole QA team! They also got rid of the president (probably Jim Hollingsworth), all but one in hardware, and let some software developers go too. My source also told me that DNNA would discontinue the ReplayTV product. Whatever DVR technology in ReplayTV is going to be transfered to the other DNNA's company in Indiana (the Escient brand). I bet the $149.00 deal is not an accident but their intention to get rid lots of ReplayTV inventories.


I wonder whether my ReplayTV would become a doorstop in 3 years 

Bye ReplayTV! Thanks for the memories and the opportunity to work on a great product.


-Indrg.*
Tim


----------



## mikestanley

Quote:

_Originally posted by BeefStu_
*If DNNA is stupid enough to believe lies like you mention (which FatWallet denizens have been steadily attempting to feed them since yesterday) then they don't deserve to be in business. I'm ashamed at their response (or lack of response) to this issue.*
And yet DNNA's "stupidity" as you call it does not change the fact that lying to them to get them to reactivate the service IS stealing.


Sorry, my integrity is worth more than $250.


----------



## Amazingly Smooth

My "sources" have told me that RTV will continue, but the focus will be on the cable/satellite TV market.


Cheers


----------



## HiHoStevo

Quote:

_Originally posted by Amazingly Smooth_
*My "sources" have told me that RTV will continue, but the focus will be on the cable/satellite TV market.


Cheers*
I wish there was someone at Replay that I could influence.


I think that Replay's best chance for survival is to do partnerships with DishNetwork and Scientific Atlanta. If you could get an integrated Replay PVR from Dish or your local cable provider that would be fantastic. These people only have "dumb" digital vcr's. This way you could have the intelligence of the Replay in a combined device that does not have to do the Digital/Analog conversion which costs us picture quality.


I think the partnership with DirecTV is what has given Tivo the leg up that it has.


IMHO of course!


Steve


----------



## Bobcrane

Quote:

_Originally posted by BeefStu_
*I'm ashamed at their response (or lack of response) to this issue.*
I thought silence was SOP at Replay under DNNA. MyReplayTV goes down without so much as a peep and after a few days there is barely an acknowledgment of the problem. This latest SNAFU occurs and Replay's own site doesn't get an update in a timely fashion.


It's almost as if they don't want to give away their hand or something.


----------



## Creech

Quote:

_Originally posted by HiHoStevo_
*I wish there was someone at Replay that I could influence.


I think that Replay's best chance for survival is to do partnerships with DishNetwork and Scientific Atlanta. If you could get an integrated Replay PVR from Dish or your local cable provider that would be fantastic. These people only have "dumb" digital vcr's. This way you could have the intelligence of the Replay in a combined device that does not have to do the Digital/Analog conversion which costs us picture quality.


I think the partnership with DirecTV is what has given Tivo the leg up that it has.


IMHO of course!


Steve*
If they were to partner with DISH I would replace the units I have right now (which are less than a year old) if it recorded the digital stream directly. However, I don't think this is going to happen. DISH already has its own DVR--all be it sucky in its software. Why would they even want to think about partnering... The same is true of Scientific Atlanta.


----------



## BeefStu

Quote:

_Originally posted by mikestanley_
*And yet DNNA's "stupidity" as you call it does not change the fact that lying to them to get them to reactivate the service IS stealing.


Sorry, my integrity is worth more than $250.*
I couldn't agree more! Good luck finding integrity on FatWallet, though


----------



## mike1650

Is there any way to slow the mosem before running the Quick Start screen?

It has timed out a least 10 times, with network socket errors in between the timeouts. I have done 243 zones but I think you need the main screen up to get setup, right?


----------



## mike1650

Correction, the mosem is fine. It's the modem with the problem.


----------



## pianoman41

Quote:

_Originally posted by mike1650_
*Is there any way to slow the mosem before running the Quick Start screen?

It has timed out a least 10 times, with network socket errors in between the timeouts. I have done 243 zones but I think you need the main screen up to get setup, right?*
After the Quick Start screen, you will be prompted to choose Ethernet or Modem. Select modem. The next screen will let you put in a dialing prefix if necessary. While at this screen, press the Zones button and it will take you to the sub menu that will allow you to drop the modem connection speed.


I had a terrible time getting my 5040 to connect for setup. Even slowing the modem down to 9600 didn't help so I finally had to go Ethernet. The 5XXX series with the older software had some known connection issues with the modems.


----------



## mike1650

Thanks I'll try it cause I am not ready for network yet. I want to use it on my wireless home network and I know that is a whole nother can of worms.


----------



## HiHoStevo

Quote:

_Originally posted by Creech_
*DISH already has its own DVR--all be it sucky in its software. Why would they even want to think about partnering... The same is true of Scientific Atlanta.*
That is precisely why they should partner.... THEY HAVE SUCKY SOFTWARE!


Steve


----------



## xjimmyx

Boy, am I in limbo. Activated my CC 5508 via ethernet, all's good for now. There is no "service activation in the setup menu," under "service" it says "not yet registered," when I connect to the RTV server it flashes "checking activation" and proceeds- BUT the web site gives me payment options when i give it my code.


I guess only time will tell.


If it remains active, my choice then comes down to keeping a 5040 or the 5580. Thoughts?


----------



## Jacques Tutite

So it's Saturday night and I'm reading this LONG thread, and the "bargain" juices are flowing, and I stop reading halfway through, and I grab the phone, and call Radio Shack, and all they have left is a 5040 demo, and the sales guy says he'll wait for me but he wants to go home, so I scream at the wife, "I gotta go to Radio Shack", and she looks at me like I really have suffered some sort of brain seizure, and I go through several yellow & red lights, and I get there and the guy sells me the machine but won't take any money off for the demo, but does give me the extra waranty (see earlier post), and I race home all happy, and continue reading the LONG thread, and I see that the activation isn't probably going to be free, and now I don't know whether to plug it in or bring it back....and I think I need oxygen or a psychiatrist or both.....


----------



## newRTVuser

Quote:

_Originally posted by Jacques Tutite_
*So it's Saturday night and I'm reading this LONG thread,*
You obviously haven't been to fatwallet where the main thread covering this issue has alredy passed 168 pages and over three THOUSAND posts.


There are some people over there who DEFINITELY need both oxygen and a psychiatrist


----------



## mike1650

Quote:

_Originally posted by HiHoStevo_
*That is precisely why they should partner.... THEY HAVE SUCKY SOFTWARE!


Steve*
The only thing good about the Dishnet PVR is it is integrated, one less piece of equipment to wire up. In my case (limited space) that means a lot.

Very simple to use and it was free with my sub.


----------



## HiHoStevo

Quote:

_Originally posted by mike1650_
*The only thing good about the Dishnet PVR is it is integrated, one less piece of equipment to wire up. In my case (limited space) that means a lot.

Very simple to use and it was free with my sub.*
I have had a 501 also........ The PQ on the 501 was far superior to the PQ on my 3030 Replay's.


I believe the reason for this is that they are integrated units and do not have to do the digital/analog conversion, but rather record the direct digital stream. This also gives you a greater record time... the 501 could record 35 hours at the equivelant of High Quality on a 35-40 gig drive.


Where High Quality on a Replay gives you 13.5 hours on a 40 gig drive.


Steve


----------



## mike1650

Good point but I can't tell the diff. on mine. The biggest gripe for my Replay is the lag changing channels. It is somewhat adjustable in the software but I'm going to wait til I see if am truly adding this to my stuff first.


----------



## mike1650

I'm using the 508 and a 5516 (160 HR) Replay that I got for the $149. I'll prob. keep the 5516 regardless of what happens with "price decrease" based on advice here.


----------



## MDesigner

What was the final verdict on the 5540s/5580s at Circuit City? I picked one up at a low price, with the green "3 yrs service included" sticker on it. I plan on hooking it up today to test it out.


I think I read somewhere that on Dec 22nd we'll know if DNNA will revoke service for these units? Maybe I misread..


----------



## ejpbowie

MDesigner, let me know what happens....I haven't opened mine up yet


----------



## cephraim

I got one of the CC 5504's with the green sticker. Hooked it up, watched it connect to the servers, went to the Setup menu and found that it wasn't activated.


Did I read that sometimes it has to be connected for 24hrs BEFORE the 3yr activation is recognized? Or, is the fact that it connected and it shows a Grace Period of 1/1 a sign that I'm SOL?


Thanks,

Eph


----------



## mike1650

I have not hooked up my CC one. I did a Fry's one today with no problem for now. Do you know if we should register or not? I have not.


----------



## steve_kurr

i was searching the web for replay tv stuff when i came across this ebay auction site, dunno if its a joke or not.


cgi.*********/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3067243962


looks like its just another guy trying to cash in on the replaytv hullabaloo over the holidays.


----------



## icecow

Quote:

_Originally posted by steve_kurr_
*i was searching the web for replay tv stuff when i came across this ebay auction site, dunno if its a joke or not.


cgi.*********/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3067243962


looks like its just another guy trying to cash in on the replaytv hullabaloo over the holidays.*


It sets the times for VCRs easily. It's a real product, but $350 is a bit much. I don't think the guy can get in any trouble.


It goes for 29.99 here(description included):
http://www.youcansave.com/vcr.asp 


cow


----------



## cephraim

From another board:


"Most units now show Grace period until 1/1 when first hooked up. Users calling 800-933-5899 to activate their units will be asked how much they paid. If they answer the question saying that it was purchased before 12/17 and for the old price, they will get switched to 3 years of service starting 1/1/04."


Not very ethical, but...


----------



## GooberedUp

Quote:

_Originally posted by icecow_
*It sets the times for VCRs easily. It's a real product, but $350 is a bit much. I don't think the guy can get in any trouble.


It goes for 29.99 here(description included):
http://www.youcansave.com/vcr.asp 


cow*
Hmmm, maybe that Pete "Ralph nader Jr." Rod guy should be told about this atrocious price markup so he can post another Ebay message saying how that price is a scam . . .


----------



## ned215

Quote:

_Originally posted by cephraim_
*From another board:


"Most units now show Grace period until 1/1 when first hooked up. Users calling 800-933-5899 to activate their units will be asked how much they paid. If they answer the question saying that it was purchased before 12/17 and for the old price, they will get switched to 3 years of service starting 1/1/04."


Not very ethical, but...*
Justice would be served if some of those units died between the date when the person claimed they purchased their units and the date they actually purchased it. (ie they're out of luck for repair under warranty.)


Dan


----------



## steverap

Has anyone tried contacting the media regarding this fiasco? Many of the local TV news stations have a "consumer action line" to help those who are having a hard time getting a company to respond to their problems. The media attention often causes a company to pay more attention to how they are handling their customers.


----------



## mike1650

Locally we have 7 on your side as a consumer help show. I sent them the whole story and titled it "The Grinch that stole Christmas" I would think they would jump on it but so far nothing back.


----------



## steverap

Quote:

_Originally posted by mike1650_
*Locally we have 7 on your side as a consumer help show. I sent them the whole story and titled it "The Grinch that stole Christmas" I would think they would jump on it but so far nothing back.*
Please let us if they're going to broadcast anything so that those of us here in the bay area (myself included) can record it and IVS it to those with 5xxx machines! (Sorry 55xx owners)


----------



## mike1650

Can't any of us serve up a show or movie with DVDArchive or is that what IVS is? Don't know all the differences between the models. I thought there were less now with Show/Nav installed.


----------



## leesweet

55xx's can't send/receive shows over the Internet. That's IVS. They *can* stream between units on the same network.


----------



## mike1650

Cool I wish I could do that. Anyone want to trade a 5504 (activated) for the RS version? I have an extra.


----------



## Markz2k

I sent an email to the Inquirer describing the whole fiasco with links to AVS and FW. It's a UK-based tech site that has a very large readership, and can be helpful in getting companies to see the error of their ways. 


Another good site is www.gripe2ed.com. Run by Ed Foster, used to have a weekly column in info world. I'll send him a message next.


----------



## jleavens

Quote:

_Originally posted by cephraim_
*I got one of the CC 5504's with the green sticker. Hooked it up, watched it connect to the servers, went to the Setup menu and found that it wasn't activated.


Did I read that sometimes it has to be connected for 24hrs BEFORE the 3yr activation is recognized? Or, is the fact that it connected and it shows a Grace Period of 1/1 a sign that I'm SOL?*
If you paid the lower price and have made a couple of connections (you can use the Setup menu to force a connection), you probably don't have the activation and will have to make some choices.


----------



## absolutAndy

uh its probably just a effin joke, read the quotes he has on the auction


"This replayTV system has 31 buttons - that's 31 too many, plus I got screwed out of 3 years of service which said was included on the green sticker ontop of the box, I pay 12.95 monthly now! I wish I bought the VCR Co-Pilot instead! " said Amelia Zergoff, from Saudi Arabia.


he is obviously making fun of the replay tv controversy going on, why dont you all just chill, i find that auction pretty damn halarious lol, look at that "size does matter!" picture he has 


Quote:

_Originally posted by GooberedUp_
*Hmmm, maybe that Pete "Ralph nader Jr." Rod guy should be told about this atrocious price markup so he can post another Ebay message saying how that price is a scam . . .*


----------



## GooberedUp

Quote:

_Originally posted by absolutAndy_
*uh its probably just a effin joke, read the quotes he has on the auction


"This replayTV system has 31 buttons - that's 31 too many, plus I got screwed out of 3 years of service which said was included on the green sticker ontop of the box, I pay 12.95 monthly now! I wish I bought the VCR Co-Pilot instead! " said Amelia Zergoff, from Saudi Arabia.


he is obviously making fun of the replay tv controversy going on, why dont you all just chill, i find that auction pretty damn halarious lol, look at that "size does matter!" picture he has *
Actually, my comments came from me feeling a little annoyed with Pete_Rod. It was a silly argument that escalated in the heat of this whole RTV fiasco.


----------



## absolutAndy

ah gotcha ;p

Quote:

_Originally posted by GooberedUp_
*Actually, my comments came from me feeling a little annoyed with Pete_Rod. It was a silly argument that escalated in the heat of this whole RTV fiasco.*


----------



## lonetreejim

In regard to the sub-thread of RTV concentrating on partnering with others in the satellite and cable business...


Anybody ever wonder why the Dish Network PVR has a 30 second skip and the Sci Atl SA8000 doesn't? And why, generally speaking, the software on those boxes suck compared to RTV or even Tivo? Is it because writing the software is too hard? Don't think so...


I think it might be that the cablecos (and to a much lesser extent the satellite providers) own damn near all programming that isn't network television. I think the cablecos don't want people completely skipping commercial (even fast forward must make them spin) because it directly affects the amount they will be able to charge in the future for advertising and; therefore, their bottom line.


If RTV partners with SA or Motorola I think you'll see feature sets that are no where close to the RTV we know and love (but the picture quality will be better as they can record the digital streams directly).


My 2 cents.


Jim


----------



## tluxon

If the business model remains the same, you make a good point. However, with the increased spending on internet advertising and the vastly changing viewing habits of the audience, that business model is almost certainly doomed. I think we're going to begin seeing a model that is more like PPV, especially for premium content, and that's where a feature like IVS, if used improperly, could be most damaging.


Tim


----------



## sphereman

sorry for my ignorance but what is the deal now? I've quit reading this thread about 3 days ago and looks like the dust hasn't settled yet?


One guy over at anandtech said the units must be activated by today for 3 year subscription. Is this correct? or the guy does not have a clue what he is talking about (talking about the ones from CC)..


Anyways.. happy holidays!!


----------



## spacelord

regarding possible limiting of 30 second skip and convenient fast forwarding by companies who have stock in commercials..


If my Replay didn't have commercial skip or 30 second skip, I would build my own PVR from a PC. I know its a little more hastle to get a PC PVR going, but if someone writes some nice software then I think many people will flock to it leaving limited PVRs behind. I've seen some of the PC software ( I can't remember the name of it) but it wasn't too bad. I didn't like the encoding, but that could have been the hardware or could be improved with software anyways.


----------

